# Journey into Woodturning



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*New turner and member... feedback welcome*

I'm starting my first ever blog! This is great.

I am a new member to LumberJocks and I am a new wood tuner.

I have always been a fan of turned wood and I final decided I would give it a shot. I found the most inexpensive lathe (under $200), just in case I didn't like it. Bought a cheap set of starter tools and a face shield, what more do I need? Turns out, (pun intended) I like spinning wood.

Let me step back a little though. Before I got started, I decided to wait for an opportunity to learn the right way from an experienced turner. Learn good habits up front and avoid injuries later.

So, I joined a local wood tuners group and attended a few meetings. Watched several in person demos and interacted with other turners discussing the dangers. Eventually I got my first hands on teaching/training making "tops" for a local event. I learned a lot and realized I have a long way to go to achieve muscle memory in wood turning.

Then the COVID lock down happened. With the lock down in place, I knew I had an opportunity to turn a lot. I took the knowledge obtained to this point and jumped in. At this point, what more could I learn if I don't start doing, right? I also decided to chronical my progress, so I could get feedback during the lock down.

So, I started to record my work with the unboxing of the WEN 8×12 wood lathe. Armed with the newly acquired hands on information, I set about turning my own items. I started with a baton, carving mallet, failed at making a tea light holder, some tool handles, returned to making a top (reinforcing my teachings), turned my first bowl, etc.

I started a YouTube channel, calling it "Moving Chips". Little did I know its actually shavings, not chips. I wasn't going to change it after I started the channel. I also thought I should have a logo. I managed to create a logo that I think is pretty neat, with the image of the crosscut section log and heavy line drawing of an evergreen outline.

I started to capture and edit my videos, releasing them once a week. Sometimes I can get two or three projects done in a week and sometimes nothing for two weeks. My thought was to collect and hold onto my collection, until I had a few months' worth of videos prepared.

My first video was made public in March and I uploaded videos scheduled to release weekly until almost Sept. This preparing gives me plenty of time to be consistent, back logging more videos for the future. I modified the purpose of the channel, part learning and part entertainment.

The comments on what I am doing wrong has been great feedback. However, there are several videos already scheduled showing my incorrect use of a tool, until the videos catch up with the current turning. More feedback was received telling me to place a disclaimer in the video, so other people wouldn't take my videos as a "how to". I did place this disclaimer in the text information area, but valid point that I should include it directly in my videos.

So now I have an intro that states I am new and that my videos are not a training or teaching activity, but rather strictly for entertainment and requests for feedback to better myself. Of course that intro is new and wont be seen until Aug.

This was a bit of a long blog post, so I'll end it here. If you would like to see my channel on YoutTube, search for Moving Chips or click this link. I will be posting a weekly blog to go along with each of my videos and maybe some random thoughts along the way.

Thanks for reading this far and I hope you will join me on this journey.

This weeks video I attempt my third try at making a bowl: Wood Turning through the exotic woods, African Mahogany!


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

MovingChips said:


> *New turner and member... feedback welcome*
> 
> I'm starting my first ever blog! This is great.
> 
> ...


Wow, wow, wow, I viewed this and your other videos and find them very entertaining. You are terrific with the editing software. Love the Bloopers. Very happy you are sharing your woodturning journey with us.

Best wishes to you!

Bob A in NJ


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *New turner and member... feedback welcome*
> 
> I'm starting my first ever blog! This is great.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob!I'm having a bunch of fun. Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Made an Ebony and Ivory Pen! Okay, its just dark and light wood. *

This weeks adventure in turning took toward making a pen. I made my own pen blank, thinking I could get a dark and light contrast pen. The exotic wood from the box I got off Amazon is getting slim. Not much left of the box, I'll have to grab some more.

This is not my first pen, but this is one of my first few times turning anything on the lathe. If you see anything that I'm doing wrong and could improve upon, please let me know.

This was a fun project! Thanks

Here is the link: Pen without a wood blank. Working with exotic wood, Morado!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Lacewood bowl failure! And improper use of roughing gouge*

Improper use of a roughing gouge on end grain. I'm new to turning and found out after the fact that spindle roughing gouge and a roughing gouge are not two different types of tools. In this week's video, you will see that I use the roughing gouge successfully on end grain, mostly as a scraper.

The last of the fancy exotic wood from amazon, Lacewood. I believe, after some research on the Wood Database site, this particular piece of lacewood is Leopard Wood. The unfortunate thing is it had a crack. So, a bowl turned into a tea light holder.

This was a lot of fun making the curves of the wood on the WEN model 3420t lathe. I am starting to feel the urge to upgrade, is it too soon for that? Well, I really can't afford a "bigger" lathe just yet, which means it'll have to wait.

This weeks video: Wood turning Lacewood Bowl failure into TeaLight! Improper use of roughing gouge, I'm new to turning


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Once people find out you have a lathe*

Funny thing about getting and lathe, when people find out you turn, requests start coming in (which I don't mind right now). I had a request for a dark wood pen, so I turned the exotic wood of morado. I think it turned out great. Which of the exotic woods that I have do you think would have turned out better (see previous video)?

On a side note, I like pen turning, but its not really my first passion on the lathe. I have no desire, at this point in my turning, to become a professional pen turner. From this point forward, any pens I turn will be a bonus video and not the main video for the week. Unless there is some sort of major challenge.

Here is this weeks video: Pen from the Dark Side - request for me to turn a pen.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*EPIC FAIL.... on many fronts. *

Epic Failure! Big box of exotic wood cutoffs… NOT what I expected. The chuck seems to be losing grip. When I started sanding a segmented ring, it fell apart in my hands. I think I have reached the limitations of the lathe and chuck, but bad glue? It was going so well until it wasn't. LOL

Check out the video here: EPIC FAILS...


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*First Successful Box! while using a roughing gouge improperly *

My first successful box. Still not perfect but darn close. I used a soft maple kin dried bowl blank.

The exotic wood from the first box from amazon was depleting. The second box was all small stuff. So, I went big and got some bowl blanks to push the machine and myself.

There were a few challenges I faced, but in the end I think the box turned out great. I'm new to turning and although this was turned awhile ago using a roughing gouge on end grain, I have since discovered the proper way to use the roughing gouge.

Here is this week's video: First successful box turning with soft maple


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Turned my first black walnut bowl... ice cream bowl?*

Turned Black Walnut into a beautiful "ice cream" bowl. I very much like the simplicity of the design. There are no marks of flare to take away from the dark wood and grain structure. I really enjoyed this wood turning project.

Here is this week's video: Wood Turning a Black Walnut Ice cream Bowl!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Maxed out the lathe? Failure turned to success!*

I think I've pushed the lathe a little too far, BUT… failure turned to success! The tool rest began giving out and coming loose and I discovered I was using the roughing gouge improperly.

Got the tool rest fixed and finished turning a smaller project that became a potpourri box. It was a little expensive and I found out after the fact, I could have easily done it for much cheaper. Live and learn… boy am I learning. The feedback has been great, keep them coming.

This week's video: Maxed out the lathe? Failure turned to success!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*2 Pens & a Lathe! Twice the fun at one time! *

2 Pens & a Lathe! Twice the fun at one time!

Prior to fathers day I made a pen for my dad and father-in-law. I used padauk and brushed nickel for my dads pen and purpleheart with copper accents for my father-in-law. I had a lot of fun making these pens and I can tell you now that they were surprised. I guess they didn't know I can make a pen on a lathe. Of course now I have to make pens of mom and mother-in-law. LOL

Here is the link to the video: 2 Pens & a Lathe! Wood turning purpleheart and padauk pens for fathers day gifts.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Canary wood plate - first time using a glue block*

Canary wood, the last few pieces of wood turning lumber from Amazon. Trying to turn a plate is not easy and this was the first time I used a glue block, sanding sealer and lacquer finish. In both cases I was not happy. The glue block was a bit of a pain, gumming up the tool trying to cut through it. The sanding sealer was nice, but the lacquer was very fumy. Its one thing to circulate air, but the lingering smell was not a joy for me. I don't think I will be using lacquer again, but I can't say never.

This week's video: Turning Canary wood plate on a lathe!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*First Salt and Pepper Shakers! *

I attempted my first try at simple, yet challenging, salt and pepper dispensers. This was a fun project, even if it did not end perfectly. The salt shaker was made from Ash and the pepper was made from Black Walnut.

The shakers were not the same size in the end and proves I need a lot of practice in duplicating items. I could have spent some time making measurements and getting the shapes a little closer. Live and learn I suppose. In the end, they are functional and look great independently, so is it a failure?

This week's video: Salt and pepper shakers!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

MovingChips said:


> *First Salt and Pepper Shakers! *
> 
> I attempted my first try at simple, yet challenging, salt and pepper dispensers. This was a fun project, even if it did not end perfectly. The salt shaker was made from Ash and the pepper was made from Black Walnut.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I watched the video. I was hoping to see the final assembly. IE how did you attached the metal cap etc.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *First Salt and Pepper Shakers! *
> 
> I attempted my first try at simple, yet challenging, salt and pepper dispensers. This was a fun project, even if it did not end perfectly. The salt shaker was made from Ash and the pepper was made from Black Walnut.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for posting. I watched the video. I was hoping to see the final assembly. IE how did you attached the metal cap etc.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Hi Pete,

Thanks for the watch. The kit has a plastic threaded insert. Simply marred/scratched the plastic, glue and slide into the hole. Not much more to it….. aka: I didn't capture it. 

However, i might do that project again for someone as a gift. So keep an eye out for it, promise to capture the glue up.

Thanks again for watching and commenting.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Best Turn Thus Far!*

I had no idea when I started turning this piece of cherry wood that it would turn out so well. I like the shape, but the shine is what truly makes this project a success. I can't wait to see what my next project looks like after using the O.B. Shine Juice. Regardless, this was absolutely the best turn on the lathe thus far! I'm going to steal a line from Sinead O'connor, "nothing compares…. to you!". Just WOW. LOL

This week's video: Potpourri Pot out of cherry, with O.B. Shine Juice


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Wing Lid, Ring Minder, Padauk Bowl Project*

On a wing and a prayer, I set myself and the lathe up for a challenge. Sure, a bowl is a challenge in its own way, at my beginner level, but I wanted to push myself even farther with a "wing lid". What's the worst that could happen, right?

I realized after I started the project, the lid was a little small to be cutting the corners to give it eight sides, so I left it at four sides. The lid was the scariest thing I think I've turned on the lathe. It was like a wooden saw blade spinning just a fraction of an inch from my hand. I guess being afraid made it safer, know the dangers and always having it on my mind.

The finial was made from a pen blank and really took on a design of its own. In the end, this was three projects in one. The finial, the wing lid and the bowl. Overall, I think it turned out alright and I learned a lot.

If I were to do this over again, I would get a bigger piece of wood and try to make it all from the same piece. The finial I don't think made much of a difference, but you can clearly see the wing lid has a slightly different color. Same species of wood, but different tree and grain structure.

This week's video: Wing Lid - Ring Minder - Bowl


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*EPIC FAILURE! Pushed the WEN lathe too far? *

While back I had that 7×4 bowl blank I was turning into a box and failed.

I attempted to revisit the bowl blank with a new plan and tools, only to fail again. To find out if its me or the tools, I grabbed a 6×3 bowl blank and turned a nice bowl. Using the OB Shine Juice, is becoming my favorite finish.

Here is this weeks video: EPIC FAILURE! Turning an Ash bowl


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*EPIC FAILURE turning "Legacy Old Line Pen kit"*

I tried my hand at turning a Legacy Old-Line Pen, which is a two part pen kit. Main body seem simply enough and even the top appeared to be straight forward. However, I need longer pen blanks for this kit. Also need 10mm drill bit, that I over look initially. Not to mention, old glue that seemed to dry on contact with the wood before I could activate it, were just a few problems I had along the way in this video.

Eventually, I managed to get all my ducks in a row and marched toward a finished pen. On the final steps on pulling the part together it was painfully obvious that the pen construction was a failure, yet again. This time, there will not be a forth attempt.

I do not like this pen design and find it hard to believe I will attempt to make this again. For a "larger" pen I will stick to the Jr. Zen Pen or the regular slim line pens for now.

Here is this week's video: "EPIC FAILURE turning "Legacy Old Line Pen kit"":https://youtu.be/xMHA2vALoys


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Humpty Dumpty sat on my lathe!*

Looking over the scraps of wood, thought I'd make an egg holder with the black walnut. It was either the black walnut or the ash. I thought the ash would not make for a great contrast in color between the egg or holder, so black walnut it is. Still not sure what I'll make the ash into.

One issue I had was after turning it round and putting a tenon on, it was too small. The chuck couldn't get smaller. So, no tenon, just straight round managed to fit the chuck. Any other mistakes the O.B. Shine Juice hides and makes the black walnut pop. The fancy design might have been a little overboard, but I think it turned out great.

Here is this week's video: Humpty's great fall! (Egg holder)


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Failure Turning My First Pencil Kit!*

This is my first attempt at a pencil kit and it was marred with failures. First it was the off cut of lacewood, which was in the wrong orientation. Causing tear outs and catches. Followed by the switching to african padauk, only to have the first attempt at the pencil chip out. Finally, the end results were in sight and another set back, as the pencil eraser cap could not be seated correctly. I managed to solve the problem, by filing the cap down. Challenging project, but I learned a lot.

Here is this week's video: Failure Turning My First Pencil Ki


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Black Walnut Candle Holders *

Black walnut is a great wood to work with. It cuts so nicely, sands well and finishes great. So, I couldn't resist getting my hands on these two 4×4x6 pieces of black walnut to attempt turning a pair of candle stick holders. This was a great project and I had a lot of fun with the challenges. The difficulty being a duplication of one holder to the other, without using calipers.

The end result turned out fantastic and here is what I learned. I think in the future I would rather a 4×4x12, so the wood grain and colors match better. Also, I need more practice duplicating designs, but then again, I did this by eye and maybe shouldn't be too hard on myself. Next time I might use calipers and see if I can copy an item closer to the original. I highly recommend this project for anyone getting into turning.

The design of these older appear to be a classic look (in my opinion). What do you think? What differences did you notice?

Here is this week's video: Black Walnut Candle Holders


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

MovingChips said:


> *Black Walnut Candle Holders *
> 
> Black walnut is a great wood to work with. It cuts so nicely, sands well and finishes great. So, I couldn't resist getting my hands on these two 4×4x6 pieces of black walnut to attempt turning a pair of candle stick holders. This was a great project and I had a lot of fun with the challenges. The difficulty being a duplication of one holder to the other, without using calipers.
> 
> ...


I tuned in and impressed the quality of the video and how well the candlesticks match! Well done sir!

Bob


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Harry Potter Back-scratcher! *

I channeled my inner Harry Potter to make a wand backscratcher. I picked up a back-scratcher project kit and some red oak from home depot. Maxed out the length on the lathe and turned a stick. Well a stick with a handle, that also had a pommel and threaded insert.

It really does look like a magical wand, without the brass hand attached. This was an easy turn on the lathe and a fun project, while still being practical. I've been wanting a backscratcher for so long. Never have one when I need it and when I don't need it, I'm not thinking about it. Now I have one and it's a nice one too.

Here is this week's video: Back Scratcher


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Exotic Wood Koozie!*

Beer koozie has been on my list of projects for a very long time. It just took a while to get the pieces and my imagination in right frame of mind. Until recently, I was not thrilled with the selection of wood and it felt like something was missing. The new box of exotics, which came unlabeled, gave me the pieces I think I was missing. I decided to give the koozie a try, and boy am I glad I did. This project turned out great!

I am fairly confident that the wood used is purpleheart and zebra wood. However, there is a yellow wood that did not come labeled and is not a soft wood. I believe, based on a little research that I did, the wood in question might be yellowheart. It felt like the zebra wood and the yellow wood had similar hardness while turning. Zebra has a janka hardness of 8.2kN and yellowheart has 8kN. Or it could have been the purpleheart I was feeling the hardness on, which is 11kN and Osage is 11.6kN.

I have no clue what the yellowish wood is, yellowheart, osage, other… I do know it looks amazing. What do you think it is?

Here is this week's video: Exotic Wood Koozie!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Spalted Ambrosia Maple Fruit Bowl!*

Spalted Ambrosia Maple, just saying it sounds fancy. Maple is a nice wood. Ambrosia Maple is special. Spalted ambrosia maple is beautiful. Wood grain in general is like a fingerprint of a piece of art. When the fingerprint becomes a tattoo of art unto itself, it's more than the signature of the piece. It takes on another look, feel, persona, gesture, ambience… beauty.

I knew going into the piece it would be shallow and probably a fruit bowl, but I did not see this wood turning out so amazing. Also, I learned a little more about the kind of wood. Boring beetles make the extra look of the wood. When the tree closes and repairs the holes, it creates the incredible lines through the grain. Spalted, is another term discovered. I'm learning all the time and having fun along the way.

Here is this week's video: Spalted Ambrosia Maple Fruit Bowl!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*LSD on Bloodwood!*

Bowl blank of Bloodwood, just in time for Halloween! This bowl turned out beautiful, then again, I'm bias. Tell me what you think of it.

I drew out the concept of the design and its close, not exact. The idea for the side of the bowl was to have a large bead that had crosscuts in it, like a large decorating tool might make. Above and below would be smaller beads to highlight the section. Unfortunately, I got lazy holding the tool on the final pass and got a catch in the middle of the top bead, which is why there is no top bead.

The design changed now that a portion of the bowl had to slimmed down. I was able to maintain a curve of the inside to match the outside. This was the real challenge for this bowl. Thinner walls then I've ever made, taller and deeper.

I think it will be a nice candy dish, even when it's not Halloween.

Here is this week's video: LSD on Bloodwood!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *LSD on Bloodwood!*
> 
> Bowl blank of Bloodwood, just in time for Halloween! This bowl turned out beautiful, then again, I'm bias. Tell me what you think of it.
> 
> ...


Great piece, and a lovely finish.

If you post on projects tab you may get more views.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *LSD on Bloodwood!*
> 
> Bowl blank of Bloodwood, just in time for Halloween! This bowl turned out beautiful, then again, I'm bias. Tell me what you think of it.
> 
> ...


That shine juice really makes it pop!
The chatoyancy on the bloodwood is beautiful.
Great job.
Jon


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *LSD on Bloodwood!*
> 
> Bowl blank of Bloodwood, just in time for Halloween! This bowl turned out beautiful, then again, I'm bias. Tell me what you think of it.
> 
> ...





> Great piece, and a lovely finish.
> 
> If you post on projects tab you may get more views.
> 
> - Eric


Great! I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *LSD on Bloodwood!*
> 
> Bowl blank of Bloodwood, just in time for Halloween! This bowl turned out beautiful, then again, I'm bias. Tell me what you think of it.
> 
> ...





> That shine juice really makes it pop!
> The chatoyancy on the bloodwood is beautiful.
> Great job.
> Jon
> ...


Completely the wood that made this project a success.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Custom Hot Rod Shifter! *

Here is a fun little project, if not for yourself, maybe a family member or friend. Shifters are something you can change and customize to fit your style or the look of the vehicle. In this case I turned a three-wood piece, in hopes that it matches slightly to the hot rod in question.

My uncle has built many race cars and races every weekend. Recently he got an classic vehicle back in his hands from the early 70's. He did an amazing job building it and it looks great, with a flat black top, satin tan bottom and an orange stripe separating the two other colors.

So, I tried to make a matching shifter from wood. I used black walnut for the top, padauk for the middle stripe and ash for the bottom for the custom shifter knob. He did not request this and knowing car guys particular on what they put in or on their car, I understand if he doesn't want to use it. This was simply a fun project.

Here is this week's video: Custom Hot Rod Shifter!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*2 Sexy Pens!*

Sexy pens! I was requested recently at a party, to make pens for a couple of lady's, specifically my mother-in-law and step mother. They both agreed the pen they were to receive should be curvy and more feminine. Only one requested walnut and silver trim. The other got the matching wood and trim given out on father's day.

This was the first time I made curvy/sexy pens. I think they turned out great and I'm sure the lady's will appreciate them.

Here is this week's video: 2 Sexy Pens!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*First Funnel?!*

I decided to finish off the last little pieces of black walnut and ash, thinking it could be a toothpick holder. I also thought I could use a wood tap and die set for a twist lid. Going into this, I wasn't sure what the shape or design would be, I just jumped in.

Turned the black walnut first and threading was no problem. However, the cylinder needed to be really long, which means it would need to go deep into the ash. So I had to make a small adjustment on how it would look in the end. I was hoping for a larger cap, but ended up with a small cap.

The ash was difficult to tap/thread. I'm not sure its just the hard wood, hole wasn't large enough or slightly angled going in. I managed to get it threaded and the black walnut fit nicely.

Turning it round and decorating it with the elf tool, I was ready to start sanding. On the final hand rotation before sanding I noticed the "funnel"! I cut to close to the wall of the bottle and punched through. I added CA glue from the outside to start the sealing process. Put some glue on the inside and sealed the capsule completely.

In the end, I could not decide if it's a toothpick holder, bottle, flask or Egyptian urn! What do you think it is (besides a sealed funnel)?

Here is this week's video: First Funnel!! Making a Bottle? Flask? URN? T-pic holder?


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*DEATH of a LATHE - (WEN 3420t)*

Ambrosia Maple Potpourri Box with Pewter Lid. That was going to be the title for this video. Little did I know the lathe was going to finally show its true colors and call it quits. The WEN lathe has served me well and taught me a great deal. I learned so many things while turning projects over the past 6 months, can I complain about it? Yes… yes I can… but we'll save that for another video.

I managed to get my hands on a Laguna Revo-1216 and finished what I started. The new lathe is a beast! With the previous lathe I had to take lite cuts, but not with the new lathe, it just eats it up! I'm getting off topic of what the project is and we can compare the two lathes another time.

The ambrosia maple turned into a nice potpourri box. The design was well thought out, yet failed to achieve its desired goal. I wanted to show case the various swirls and colors of the ambrosia. Instead, the embellishments on the side and top, I feel, distracts from the glory of the wood color and appearance. In the end, I think it turned out great.

Here is this week's video: DEATH of a LATHE


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*final review of the WEN lathe*

WEN 8×12 3420T Wood Lathe - 7 Months old, 39 projects in and the lathe has died. This is my final review and look at the WEN 8×12 model 3420t.

- Weak motor
- Soft Metal (tool rest and head stock)
- No replacement parts
- Tool rest lowest setting not low enough
- Not meant for bowl turning

+ Variable speed control
+ 110v house outlet (no special electrical outlet required)

I may have pushed this little lathe beyond its manufactures suggested usage. To understand this is to first realize the manufacturer suggests not turning anything greater then 5 inch diameter, although it has 8 inches of clearance.

After talking with others, it is my belief that the lathe might actually be intended for small projects (pens) and not larger projects like bowls, boxes, platters, etc. Large projects will require large tools and thus the reason the tool rest is not able to get lower. But then why provide a screw plate for larger projects? Why have an 8 inch throw?

I will confess that at this point I must have used the 8×12 lathe as I assumed it was designed. It would probably still be running fine, if I did nothing but pen projects. For this reason, I am giving the lathe two stars.

1 star for getting me into to turning and another for holding out as long as it did.

I'm taking 3 stars away for misleading me to believe I could use all 8 inches of the lathe, weak motor and lack of replacement parts.

To see the video version of this review: Death of a Lathe!

Thanks

PS - I now have a Laguna Revo 1216… what a difference! Power! Solid! So excited!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *final review of the WEN lathe*
> 
> WEN 8×12 3420T Wood Lathe - 7 Months old, 39 projects in and the lathe has died. This is my final review and look at the WEN 8×12 model 3420t.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your lost. But you have recovered. Keep up the turnings.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *final review of the WEN lathe*
> 
> WEN 8×12 3420T Wood Lathe - 7 Months old, 39 projects in and the lathe has died. This is my final review and look at the WEN 8×12 model 3420t.
> 
> ...





> Sorry for your lost. But you have recovered. Keep up the turnings.
> 
> - Eric


In the immortal word of Monty Python… "not dead yet!"

I might see if I can squeeze some more life out of it and turn it into a polishing station.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*First attempt at Mortar & Pestle*

It almost seems like a rite of passage to turn a mortar and pestle. For this project, the wood I choose was ribbon sapele. I got myself a 5 inch round by 4 inch tall piece for the mortar and a 3×3x6 for the pestle. Both were kiln dried from Got Wood? and ready for the lathe.

The mortar was the first on the bed and turned round quickly while on the worm screw. I designed the outside to be holdable with a firm stout base. Spun it around on to the chuck and hollowed out the compression chamber about 3.5 inches deep, with gradual sloping sides to the nicely rounded bottom.

Moving on to the pestle, between centers, turned round and created a tenon. I put the chuck back on the lathe and firmly grabbed the sapele pestle blank. It took form quickly, making the bulbus end and slender handle. Sanded and finished before swinging it around to work the smaller end.

All the pieces were completed with Mahoney's walnut finish, which is 100% food safe. I typically use O.B. Shine Juice, but depending on who you talk to (read about) there is debate on the food safety. I do not feel comfortable with it for this application and went with something I am very confident with.

Here is this week's video: Mortar & Pestle from Ribbon Sapele, my first attempt at this project.


----------



## ShapingGrain (Mar 3, 2016)

MovingChips said:


> *First attempt at Mortar & Pestle*
> 
> It almost seems like a rite of passage to turn a mortar and pestle. For this project, the wood I choose was ribbon sapele. I got myself a 5 inch round by 4 inch tall piece for the mortar and a 3×3x6 for the pestle. Both were kiln dried from Got Wood? and ready for the lathe.
> 
> ...


Nice video, thank you for sharing


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Red Elm Fat Candle Holder*

I have seen these wide or thick candles and the pedestal holders for them. I thought I would give it a try and got a piece of red elm, 4×4x6. I drew out a concept of what I thought the piece would (or should) look like. As I got it round and secured in the chuck, I felt like I was challenged with length and couldn't get the dimensions I was originally looking for.

In the end though, I believe the design appears sturdy and compliments the candle well. The glass hurricane tube fits perfectly. I'm a little concerned the wood is still not fully dry and may flex, putting stress on the glass. The wood trim around the glass is very narrow and not very deep, so there is a good chance it'll be fine. What do you think?

Here is this week's video: Red Elm Fat Candle Holder!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Three Piece Jewelry Box!*

Really pushed the challenge meter up a notch on this adventure. I attempted to make a jewelry box with four different pieces of wood. I turned a maple burl bowl, American lacewood inserted bowl, curly maple lid and the finial was supposed to be African blackwood.

Problem 1. The maple burl had a bark incursion I ended up chasing farther then I wanted. Eventually I decided it was going to be a part of the bowl or I might have ended up with a teacup instead of a bowl.

Problem 2. The blackwood is very strong and while attempting to dent it with the drive center it split. I looked at some pen blanks that were burl types of dark red or orange, as a replacement. Unfortunately, they had bark inclusions like the main bowl body and started breaking apart.

Problem 3. Found a dark blackish wood, not labeled on the shelf and thought I'd give it a try. It was like trying to turn a block of black straws that were glued together. I couldn't get a clean edge on the beads or curves, complete disaster.

Problem 4. Cut a piece of morado for finials and these turned out great, but I made the ring minder finial too tall and did not discover the problem until it was glued in place. I had to sand down the top of the finial and polish it as best I could.

I could go on with the list of problems, but at this point I would be nit picking. Some people may never see the issues that I see. Take away the trials and challenges of making this piece and it turn out nice.

The shelf inside the main body bowl suspends the inserted lacewood nicely. So you can put stuff on the bottom under the ring minder insert tray. The morado wood finials make a great contrast with the lighter wood. The curly maple top is stunning with the 3D chatoyance. What do you think?

Here is this week's video: Three Piece Jewelry Box!


----------



## OldCharlie (Dec 30, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *Three Piece Jewelry Box!*
> 
> Really pushed the challenge meter up a notch on this adventure. I attempted to make a jewelry box with four different pieces of wood. I turned a maple burl bowl, American lacewood inserted bowl, curly maple lid and the finial was supposed to be African blackwood.
> 
> ...


Awesome work! I enjoyed the way you didn't back up when one piece failed, the results are lovely.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Three Piece Jewelry Box!*
> 
> Really pushed the challenge meter up a notch on this adventure. I attempted to make a jewelry box with four different pieces of wood. I turned a maple burl bowl, American lacewood inserted bowl, curly maple lid and the finial was supposed to be African blackwood.
> 
> ...





> Awesome work! I enjoyed the way you didn t back up when one piece failed, the results are lovely.
> 
> - OldCharlie


Thank you!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*First attempt - Christmas ornaments*

With Christmas right around the corner, nothing like a last-minute turn of some ornaments. I've seen some great videos on how to turn a sea urchin ornament, inside/out ornament, the 4-hole ornament and a snowman. I figured it was time to give it a try.

I certainly have plenty of scrap wood from the small stuff I received in the mystery lumber boxes. There a few things I need to consider next time I attempt this;

1. Need more glue then I think is required. 
2. Need to practice making finials. 
3. Must get better at gluing urchin shells. 
4. Practice, practice, practice

Seriously practice is key. The more I turned finials the better I got, and gluing got better. Running out of epoxy and making more trips to the store is inevitable. In the end I'm proud of my first attempts at making the ornaments. However, I'm not exactly sure they are worthy of giving away as gifts.

The only other thing I think I need to mention about this project, if you plan to do this too, is that it will take time. The epoxy drying takes time. Turning each finial, takes time. Fitting to the urchin and making measurements, back and forth, takes time. I'm just not convinced there is a great way to mass produce the urchin shell ornaments.

This was still a fun project and highly recommend. I will be attempting this again in the future.

Here is this week's video: Christmas Ornaments


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *First attempt - Christmas ornaments*
> 
> With Christmas right around the corner, nothing like a last-minute turn of some ornaments. I've seen some great videos on how to turn a sea urchin ornament, inside/out ornament, the 4-hole ornament and a snowman. I figured it was time to give it a try.
> 
> ...


Just watched this video.
Cool blog and nice vid. 
Great heirloom ornaments!!!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *First attempt - Christmas ornaments*
> 
> With Christmas right around the corner, nothing like a last-minute turn of some ornaments. I've seen some great videos on how to turn a sea urchin ornament, inside/out ornament, the 4-hole ornament and a snowman. I figured it was time to give it a try.
> 
> ...





> Just watched this video.
> Cool blog and nice vid.
> Great heirloom ornaments!!!
> 
> - MrWolfe


Thank you


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Failure on the biggest bowl...*

Bigger machine, bigger wood! I tried to turn an 11×4 piece of Etimoe. First attempt at a big bowl was met with disaster. It turns out the wood was off balance, evidence by the pith of a branch on one side. With the dense wood on one side and lighter wood on the other side, the wobble was too much for me.

I switched to a piece of Sapele, in 11×4. Here I discovered my second problem, I used a worm screw rather than a face plate. However, I didn't think about this until the end when I thought I might give the Etimoe another try.

Let's get back the sapele a minute. This wood is very nice and for my first real big bowl, I'm glad I avoided any major disasters. The bottom turned out great and the side of the bowl design shaped up nicely. I did have some problems with the inside.

As I tried to make one more clean-cut pass, I would get a catch. I would then clean it up and just one more finishing pass, another catch. Eventually, the side of the bowl was starting to get pretty thin. I had to just accept the latest catch and attempt to sand it out.

For my first BIG bowl, I'm really proud of the design and outside look of the bowl. I need practice on the inside, and I realized in the end I should have used a face plate. What do you think?

Here is this week's video: Failure on the biggest bowl


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Funnel Bowl Failure!*

Second attempt at the Etimoe. Using the face plate was much better, but still a failure. After using the worm screw on the first attempt and switching to the face plate, I did not put the plate on the correct side. I realized the issue after turning it round.

I suppose I could have turned around again, but that would mean it would have several holes from the screws on the bottom through the bowl. I decided one big hole would be easier to fix then several small holes.

Getting past the funnel issue and driving toward completing the bowl. The unbalanced wood was just too much for me to bare. I got it round, as best I could, flipped it to carve the inside and had enough.

I think the wood has great potential at being stunning. Unfortunately, it will not be fantastic on his piece of work. I have decided not to close the hole and will use this bowl for spare change, keys, odds and ends, etc. I'm so disappointed in this project, I didn't even bother to burn my logo into the bottom.

After editing and watching the video, I feel like throwing it back on the lathe to give it another turn. Maybe a future project. What do you think?

Here is this week's video: Funnel Bowl Failure!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Safety Razor*

Safety Razor? Just like the trend in growing a beard and not needing a shave, times are changing. There seems to be a resurgence in the classic shave. Some have taken the risk at straight razors, but many have turned to less dangerous alternative like the Safety Razor.

I knew going into the project I wanted a strong wood that was a burl. I was pleasantly surprised that the Coolibah is not only a very strong wood, but is nearly always in burl form.

Link to the video: Red Coolibah Burl Safety Razor - really cool project


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Largest Fruit Bowl I ever turned!*

Ambrosia… with a SURPRISE!! Maple is a wonderful wood to work. It is not very hard and can be finished to a nice luster. In this piece I was granted a bonus, as I discovered some absolutely stunning curly maple in the bowl section of the wood.

Now this was the second time I turned a fruit bowl, but it was the first time I turned a fruit bowl this big on the new lathe. It really was not my intention to turn the large fruit bowl to the same look as the first small fruit bowl, but it certainly looks like a larger version.

There were a few things I did different, from this bowl to the previous one. I used a technique for burnishing or burning, using a metal cloths hanger to friction heat the wood and darken it. I also used the "decorating elf tool" to put a design on the edge of the bowl.

My only concern is that I might have made the bottom edge a little too sharp and could be prone to damage if dropped on it's base. I suppose it would have to be a pretty hard drop, but I doubt that will be an issue. What do you think?

Here is this week's video: Largest Fruit Bowl I ever turned!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Bottle Stopper Nostalgia*

Woodturning Adventure Review, Q&A, Nostalgia and Outtake Collection

This little bottle stopper project turned out great.

I didn't realize when I started this project it would have such an emotional effect on me, as it's made from scraps of the projects turned this year. It's like a collage of all the work completed this year. Very sentimental.

How many projects can you identify in the stopper that were turned this year?

Here is this week's video: Bottle Stopper Nostalgia


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Urn for 2020!*

This project was great practice and symbolically putting 2020 in the grave might be to kind for that year. It should certainly go down in history as one of those rare years (assuming we aren't in for more like it) that people may have thought the world was ending.

Beyond the COVID, the absolute strangest events in my mind…the Rainforest was on fire and the Sudan flooded. Let me repeat that, a wet place was on fire and a desert was flooded.

That being said, I was asked by a friend who had a relative pass and the ashes were contained in a plastic box. This is was a project I had planned on doing anyway, so I moved it up in the "to do" list. For the video I didn't want it to be a downer moment and really do want to put 2020 behind us.

Here is this week's video: Urn for 2020


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Honduran Rosewood Burl Pen*

Pen projects are a great reinforcer of the basics and its been awhile since I turned a pen. When I saw this Honduran Rosewood Burl, I knew it was going to look fantastic. I was not disappointed with the end result.

Here is this week's video: Honduran Rosewood Burl Pen


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Funnel Fail Repair - wood turning potpourri purpleheart rim pot*

This project had a great plan laid out. Light colored wood for the bottom and a darker piece for the top. Purpleheart rim will provide a great contrast and is a much harder wood then maple. The plan was in place.

I went a little deeper than normal on the mortise and even deeper still by burning the circles around the logo. As I cleared out the inside, I thought I was about as deep as I should go. Grabbed Christmas gift scrapper and BAM! Got a catch, which ripped out the bottom of the bowl. Nice or fairly clean circular pop of the bottom, thanks to those burnt circles.

My first true funnel. I grabbed a square of etimoe. Made it round and plugged the hole. It actually looks better, in my humble opinion.

Funnel aside, the project turned out great. I already allocated this project as a gift to someone (not the wife), which the wife was not all to happy about. LOL

Here is this week's video: Funnel Fail Repair


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*One-piece YoYo - from Etimoe*

This was a fast and fun project. I was very hesitant on trying to make a yoyo. I had an idea of how I was going to attempt it and then I watched a few videos. I saw a lot of complicated ways of making a yoyo and started second guessing my design.

Luckily my wood turners club was actually doing a virtual demo on making a yoyo. It was just as complicated as many of the previous videos on YouTube. I almost scrapped the idea and then thought, what the heck. Worst case, the video will be entertaining.

Usually after I finish a project, and during the editing process, search for music that represents the area the wood is from or a specific title/lyric that has something to do with the end result. Early on, as I was turning I kept laughing at the way I was saying Yo-Yo… Yo Yo YO! LOL

It was apparent I was going to look for some old school hip-hop rap combo and just couldn't find anything. You know the end result, but it was funny thinking I could "attempt" to even conceive something remotely resembling rap. Then again… it might be hilarious to hear me try. So now you know.

Fun project, highly recommend.

Here is this week's video: On-piece YoYo from Etimoe


----------



## bibideebah (Jan 19, 2021)

MovingChips said:


> *One-piece YoYo - from Etimoe*
> 
> This was a fast and fun project. I was very hesitant on trying to make a yoyo. I had an idea of how I was going to attempt it and then I watched a few videos. I saw a lot of complicated ways of making a yoyo and started second guessing my design.
> 
> ...


Yo! I checked out the video, looks sick, great job man!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *One-piece YoYo - from Etimoe*
> 
> This was a fast and fun project. I was very hesitant on trying to make a yoyo. I had an idea of how I was going to attempt it and then I watched a few videos. I saw a lot of complicated ways of making a yoyo and started second guessing my design.
> 
> ...


Yo! Thx


> Yo! I checked out the video, looks sick, great job man!
> 
> - Douglas!


Yo yo yo! Thx


----------



## Alex07 (Jan 22, 2021)

MovingChips said:


> *One-piece YoYo - from Etimoe*
> 
> This was a fast and fun project. I was very hesitant on trying to make a yoyo. I had an idea of how I was going to attempt it and then I watched a few videos. I saw a lot of complicated ways of making a yoyo and started second guessing my design.
> 
> ...


nice yoyo. Classic


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *One-piece YoYo - from Etimoe*
> 
> This was a fast and fun project. I was very hesitant on trying to make a yoyo. I had an idea of how I was going to attempt it and then I watched a few videos. I saw a lot of complicated ways of making a yoyo and started second guessing my design.
> 
> ...





> nice yoyo. Classic
> 
> - Alex07


Thank you


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Woodturning Bowl with Integral Wing Platter*

I thought of this project while watching Kim Tippin's YouTube channel. She recently turned a square platter and in the middle of turning I saw a bowl immerging from her work. Although her project finished as a platter, I saw potential in something else.

So, I set out to find a piece of wood that could make this project come to life. I happened to have a square piece of hard maple I purchased to turn the biggest item on the mini lathe. Unfortunately, it ended up being too big for the little lathe and went on the self. Now that I have a newer and much bigger machine, this size was no issue.

I got a little carried away as I made the bottom and turned a much taller pedestal base. It was only supposed to be an eighth of an inch, maybe 10-15mm. I was avoiding the swinging corners, watching the chips fly, having too much fun and turned away over an inch or 25mm. So much for not seeing a base under the patter.

I also didn't want the bowl to be too small. I think I ended up making the bowl too big. The platter size suffered from the large diameter of the bowl. This was my first attempt at making such an object, so there is a lot to learn.

Here is this week's video: Woodturning Bowl with Integral Wing Platter


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 17, 2021)

MovingChips said:


> *Woodturning Bowl with Integral Wing Platter*
> 
> I thought of this project while watching Kim Tippin's YouTube channel. She recently turned a square platter and in the middle of turning I saw a bowl immerging from her work. Although her project finished as a platter, I saw potential in something else.
> 
> ...


Just watched your video - nice job! How's the finger?


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Woodturning Bowl with Integral Wing Platter*
> 
> I thought of this project while watching Kim Tippin's YouTube channel. She recently turned a square platter and in the middle of turning I saw a bowl immerging from her work. Although her project finished as a platter, I saw potential in something else.
> 
> ...





> Just watched your video - nice job! How's the finger?
> 
> - Maro2Bear


Actually all healed up now. Thanks for watching.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Bloodwood Platter*

When I started this project, I had a feeling the wood might be very lustrous. I did not take into account the hardness. I ended up sharpening my gouge 3 or 4 times and honestly, I think it needed to be sharpened more often. I muscled through the rough turning and on the final pass, I would sharpen to get that clean cut.

There was no plan for the design of the platter, other then I wanted to have a semi flat surface and a rim. The rim I'd been kicking around in my head was a wide flat rim, rounded ball rim, maybe a wide curved rim with embellishments, slim rim or no rim at all. In the end, thin rim and shallow depth worked out great.

The sides of the platter were another design that just flowed. I knew I wanted to have a wide base for stability, but that was the only specific goal. The curves and angles of the sides took shape on their own.

I started the sanding at 80grit, worked my way up to 600 and finished was O.B. Shine Juice, which has become my favorite friction polish. Since the wood is so hard and the shine juice makes it so smooth, it's almost slippery in your hands.

Think I might tone it down a little for the next project. Big projects are nice, but actually take longer to work, in my opinion.

Here is this week's video: Bloodwood Platter


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Clock Challenge*

I have plenty of projects planned and one was a clock. I was watching a video from Bluey and he mentioned the Wooden-It-Be-Nice channel challenge for the month of January, was a clock. So, I moved the clock project to the front of the list.

I have to admit, I liked the look of Bluey's clock and thought I would put my spin on it (pun intended). I searched through the scrap wood under the lathe and I believe I put together a nice combo of wood colors.

I placed all the grain running in the same direction, except for the dark black wood. Still not sure what this wood is, as it didn't come labelled. It appears to be made of tightly wrapped tan straws bound by black sap, like a natural resin. I want to say possibly Black Palm? The rest of the wood starting from the 12 o'clock position is padauk, 1-3 o'clock is zebrawood, 3-6 is canarywood and 6~11 (majority of the clock face) is purpleheart.

If you are questioning why I'm showcasing a challenge from last month… I try to have a few projects prepared weeks in advance. In other words, a few videos edited and loaded, scheduled a week apart. This is done just in case I get sick, tool breaks, on vacation, etc. and I'm not able to turn something that specific week. So I finished this project the end of Jan, yet its being released in Feb.

Update: clock mechanism is work fine with the replacement.

Here is this week's video: Clock Challenge


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Black Walnut bowl*

I have not turned a large black walnut bowl and this 9×4 blank was my opportunity. When I started this project, I had a rounded bottom bowl with a cylindrical side. As I turned the bowl, I started to see some sort of dividing line where the round or curve went to straight up. I picked up a set of beading tools and thought this would be a great occasion to use it.

Once the bead was established on the side, I quickly determined the rim needed to mimic the bead. I think the band of clean wood is a striking look of black walnut. Transitioning to the inside of the bowl, the grain structure is beautiful. I choose to do a swooping internal curve of the bowl, rather then following the outside cylinder straight down. Mainly for scooping or pushing contents out. Don't know if it's better or not.

The base of the bowl I decided to practice making a very small or tiny contact with the table. Creating a beaded base was the prefect solution and looks great too. My only after thought on the project was I could have made the mortis bigger for the larger chuck jaws.

The interesting feature of the bowl is the inside. I point out in the video where there are a number of claw mark streaks in the grain. This most be signs of old branch shoots or previous damage. Because the markings are almost symmetrical, to me indicates it was not isolated to one spot, like a branch pith. More like four deep scratch marks, that the tree healed and grew around. I find the idea fascinating.

Black walnut is such a beautiful wood to work with. As a hardwood, it is very easy to work with in turning. Riding the bevel with a sharp tool and produce an almost shiny surface. In fact, at one point the sanding actually roughed the surface, but was needed for consistence overall.

Here is this week's video: Black Walnut


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Valentines Day Vase*

I knew I was going to make a vase at some point, so I got a kiln dried chunk of hard maple. At the same time, I had to get a few more items and ordered a long/tall glass as an insert and the right sized forstner bit.

There are two ways I complete my woodturning projects, design ahead of time and draw a sample of dimensions, with any embellishments and plan each cut and tool used. Or the other way is to get it round and make it up as I go. This was a bit of a hybrid project where I planned on having the base we ended up with and the tall taper. The rest was winged.

Looking at the finished project, I think I would like to make some changes. Don't get me wrong, I think it still turned out great, but I think I can do better. Regardless, I'm still having fun and learning a lot.

Here's this weeks video: Vase for Valentine Day


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Valentines Day Vase*
> 
> I knew I was going to make a vase at some point, so I got a kiln dried chunk of hard maple. At the same time, I had to get a few more items and ordered a long/tall glass as an insert and the right sized forstner bit.
> 
> ...


very nice looking vase mc,ive got one on my to do list.once again a great video and you taught me a trick i can use later with the baseball.i always learn something watching you work.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Valentines Day Vase*
> 
> I knew I was going to make a vase at some point, so I got a kiln dried chunk of hard maple. At the same time, I had to get a few more items and ordered a long/tall glass as an insert and the right sized forstner bit.
> 
> ...





> very nice looking vase mc,ive got one on my to do list.once again a great video and you taught me a trick i can use later with the baseball.i always learn something watching you work.
> 
> - pottz


Learning mostly what not to do, I'm sure. LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Valentines Day Vase*
> 
> I knew I was going to make a vase at some point, so I got a kiln dried chunk of hard maple. At the same time, I had to get a few more items and ordered a long/tall glass as an insert and the right sized forstner bit.
> 
> ...





> very nice looking vase mc,ive got one on my to do list.once again a great video and you taught me a trick i can use later with the baseball.i always learn something watching you work.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


lol yeah a little of both thank you.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Failed basket illusion*

I heard about the term "basket weave illusion" and conjured up my imagination on what that might mean. Eventually I came up with my own idea of what it might mean and discovered it was nothing like I thought.

I was not prepared to invest in the full exercise required for the basket weave and decided to see if "my version" was possible. I had an ash bowl blank failure from the previous lathe and quickly determined this would be my test piece.

For this project, it started out as a simple bowl design, with straight or vertical sides. Using a wide beading tool, I made concentric divisions of "flat beads". Next, I moved toward the built-in lathe indexing and put in the 24 lines. I needed a minimum of 48, so I eye balled splitting the different to double the line count.

Here is where the experimenting really began. I thought I could use a chisel to put grooves in spots, tough wood. I switched to an electric carving tool, which worked much better, but was using the wrong bit. Swapped bits and direction of cut, that made a world of difference.

White ash is so bright I needed something to showcase the lines. I wanted to avoid the burning pen (otherwise I should have just done the traditional basket weave), so I grabbed a torch to burn the whole thing. I believe it accented the lines quickly and highlighted the wood grain. (I might have to do this on another bowl blank to highlight the grain, but that's a future project.) At this point, I decided there was enough distraction from the outside, I left the inside plain.

Since this was a full-on experiment, I decided to try lacquer spray finish on the outside. I put on 3~4 layers, with drying time between coats. This created a decent finish, but it smelt up the place. I opened the garage doors and ran a fan, but it just lingered. The cold winter air didn't help, I'm sure. For the inside of the bowl, I returned to old faithful finish, O.B. Shine Juice.

Here's this weeks video: Failed basket illusion


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Wig/Hat Stand*

I am so ashamed I didn't think of this sooner. I was attending a zoom meeting demonstration and our wood turning club (I below to) was offered to attend. The other club conducted their meet very quickly to start the demo, but mentioned their member challenge for March was a wig stand for those wanting to participate in donating to local charity. I have a cousin going through treatment and I'm embarrassed I didn't think of this on my own.

Regardless I immediately began planning to make one and asked the club I was not associated with if I could include a donation or two. They said it wouldn't be a problem and my plans grew larger and quicker. I needed wood and fast! I reached out to a few of my go to suppliers, found some pieces and placed my orders. They didn't all come at the same time, but I got to it as soon as possible.

The process for turning is simple and the amount of turning is a lot of fun. There is spindle turning with coves, beads, etc. The base is nothing more then a shallow bowl, but with a forstner bit hole for the spindle. While the top dome was the most challenging, in my opinion. Its like turning a bowl and flipping it upside down with no pedestal to rest on. Of course the inside of the bowl has a forstner bit hole too.

I really like the way these turned out and my cousin was quick to pick a favorite. Though I'm sure each one will be welcomed to whomever receives them. In addition, these make a great hat stand, if you have no means of donating. I might turn a few more some people I know that take a lot of pride in their hats.

Here's this weeks video: Wig/Hat Stand


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*coffee scoop*

There is a challenge out there for the #YTCCC2021 or the YouTube Cross Channel Challenge 2021. Apparently, a group of people got together and have organized a monthly challenge.

Bruce from Jordan Woodwerx has the announcement for the month of March and the challenge is "water". Woodturning something to do with water? First thought was, turn ice? NOOoooo… that would be silly. Second thought went toward, what is water used for? Maybe I can turn something related to that. Water is only good for two things, making coffee and beer! LOL

I planned on making a scooper of some sort and size, why not a coffee scoop. Right, sounds like a plan, now I just need the wood and off we go. I picked up a piece of butternut wood, for no other reason other than it was available, and I never turned it.

What I thought it would look like in my mind, did not translate into reality. However, I learned a lot. Pressure fit wood can split. Perhaps a round flat blade rather then a forstner bit would have been better. Maybe simply turn the piece round and chuck it to drill using the lathe sand and shape the inside.

Overall, I'm happy with the first attempt. Next time I have more information to work with and make it better.

Here's this weeks video: Coffee Scoop


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Maple Burl, Dark wood Lid bowl*

This project has been on the books for a while. Maple Burl is so unique, well any burl for that matter. The swirls of wood grain is like ink spot you could stare at for hours and get lost in imagination. This piece of burl was no exception and provided so many interesting designs of color and shapes.

The lid is made of a darker wood for contrast and is Cabreuva, also known as Santos Mahogany. This wood from central/south America region has a wonderful aroma that lingers. I believe I read some where its sap or oils are used in perfumes. During turning/sanding though, a mask or respirator should be worn.

The shape of the bowl and lid ended up perfectly the way I wanted and envisioned. Except for the inside of the lid. I have some options for the finial glue up and the mortise in the lid. I could place a coin in the center of decoration, or I could turn a light colored (maple maybe) piece as a plug. I'm still not sure which way I want to go, so it remains untouched.

Still practicing my finials, but the knob for the lid looks great, in my humble opinion. The wood is unknown. Again it creates a fantastic contrast to the darker wood below it.

This weeks video: Maple Burl Lid Bowl


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Cherry Bowl*

I forgot I recently turned cherry, so the video this week was done a little differently.

A friend asked if I could make them a salad bowl. I grabbed a piece of wood I thought would make a great size salad bowl. I think it's a little small for a large bowl, but they seemed to think it was a great size.

I used butchers block oil for the first time and I kind of like it. It doesn't stain the wood and looks great. Althought it might be that the cherry is so nice, it wouldn't matter what finish I put on it, as long as it was food safe.

The side of the bowl/wood was looking bland and I thought it needed a little dressing up. So I started with a large bead, but it was still blah. So I put a couple of groves on either side of the bead and made it pop. Over all I like the look, style or design of the bowl, but I'm bias.

Here is this weeks video: Cherry Bowl

Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Buckeye Burl Jr. Zen Pen*

This weeks video was about the amount of time it takes to make a Jr. Zen Pen and the wood I used. Buckeye burl I have heard about being used in many applications and thought, sure a pen. As I was turning the wood, I was beginning to think I got a bad selection of wood.

The punky soft wood was getting pretty bad with tear out. The more I looked at it, it seemed the wood wasn't tearing out as much as it was getting pushed over! I switched to sanding and that went well and fast.

It wasn't until I was editing the video and I looked up the hardness of buckeye… there are two types of buckeye and one is very close to the hardness of maple and the other is softer than pine. I think I got the softer than pine version.

Regardless, I strengthened the wood with CA glue and finished the polish with O.B. Shine Juice. This pen is for me! Finally have one of my own Jr. Zen Pens. LOL

Here's this weeks video: Buckeye Burl Jr. Zen Pen

Thanks


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Buckeye Burl Jr. Zen Pen*
> 
> This weeks video was about the amount of time it takes to make a Jr. Zen Pen and the wood I used. Buckeye burl I have heard about being used in many applications and thought, sure a pen. As I was turning the wood, I was beginning to think I got a bad selection of wood.
> 
> ...


love it and came out real nice.buckeye can be a real challenge but the results are worth the effort.pens are what i started with years ago and just moved up to bowls and such in the last couple months.nice thing about pens is there a quick project you can do as a break from bigger stuff.i always love your bloopers at the end.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Flame Birch Purpleheart*

It's been awhile since I turned a potpourri pot and I have been thinking about a two tone glue up. In this piece I used Flame Birch for the top and bottom and a piece of purpleheart for contrast. In addition, I tried to make the proportions look appealing.

This project started off on a bad note. Huge chunk of purple heart flew off. Had to cut it away and glue another piece on. Reshaping the bowl I think made it dangerously small. In the end I managed to keep it wide enough to put the pewter lid on and have a little girth.

I used Titebond glue, instead of my usual two part epoxy, which left air pockets after drying. I filled the gaps with CA glue and sanded it all back. Looks good and has a nice shine after the O.B. Shine Juice was applied.

One of thing about the pot that was a little annoying, the flame birch color. Because it was two different pieces of wood, there was a slight color difference. Next time I do this I might try it from one tall piece cutting the top off to slip a contrasting wood between.

Here's this weeks video: Woodturning 2 Tone Potpourri Pot


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Fishing Lure*

I wasn't going to post this week, because the end product was made out of acrylic. Then I thought about the failures I had in the wood and realized this is still apart of my journey into woodturning that should be shared. You tell me, am I wrong?

I have had this project of turning a fishing lure on my "to do" list for a very long time. With spring upon us and warmer weather, my mind has turned to fishing. Although I believe I had a decent concept in mind, it did not turn out the way I envisioned.

The practice run with the pine proved that I need more time at working on off center turning. Then again, maybe it was the black walnut that confirmed it. Either way I ditched the off-center turning idea and went for a more traditional long tear drop look.

This was the first time I put acrylic on the lathe. It did not take long for me to realize the string like stuff coming off and getting wrapped around itself was not fun. I kept having to stop and clear what I could. Eventually, when it got bad, I stopped cutting and used the scrapping side tool action to force the tangled rats nest off the lathe.

The end result though is fantastic. The shine is great and the CA glue finish was prefect. However, I had to drill and glue eyelets and the dive plane. The epoxy from the gluing in each piece had a little "over glue", which smeared the surface. There was a little bit of shine lost, but it still looks great.

Regardless of the not so great final finish, this was the first time turning or making a lure (that wasn't a fly). So I am very proud of what I accomplished. I think it looks great, even if it wasn't made from wood.

Here is this weeks video: Turning a Fishing Lure

Thank you


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Hat Stand*

The project was requested shortly after the wig stand video. Some specific requirements were asked for… single base and double hat stand. Couple of options were discussed, like a wide base with two posts or maybe a "V" post straight from the base, but we agreed that the football goal post or "Y" look would probably be best.

Next part was deciding on the wood. The largest piece of wood for the base I could find (cheaply) was the Maple Ambrosia and I thought the East Indian Rosewood would be a nice contrast while also being a very strong wood. Plus, it was the right size/length I could find at the right price.

The ambrosia looked great, but I found a soft spot in the wood. I tried to fill it with CA glue and harden the surrounding fibers. This did work, but it also discolored the wood slightly. I sanded most of the wood to a point where the glue faded in nicely, but if you look close enough you can see the color change. Think that this was ambrosia helps hide the "mistake" even more.

The E. Indian Rosewood is a beautiful dark wood. I think in compliments the maple nicely and is very hard. The epoxy I used to hold it all together makes it a very sturdy piece, but I can't help but worry about the thing breaking if its dropped.

End result the O.B. Shine Juice brings out the shine of the wood. The maple has some curly in it, which makes the wood shimmer and dance in the light. The dark wood gets highlighted by the lighter grain of the rosewood and red streaks, while sparkling on the edges like glass.

I see many issues, (you probably do to), but I am very proud of the way it turned out for my first attempt.

Here's this weeks video: Hat Stand

Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Cheese Platter*

This project was a revisit of a failure I had last year. Yeah I know, it took me this long to revisit the project? Well yes. Recently a local woodturner's club suggested a challenge for the month of May to turn a platter without a worm screw, face plate or glue block and it rekindled that failure from last year.

I grabbed a piece of Jatoba and gave it another try. I had a feeling the jatoba was going to be a nice hard wood, but I had no idea just how beautiful the wood really is. It has a golden shine when the lust of the natural wood is exposed and looks even better with a proper finish is applied.

I got the piece round, between centers and cut in a tenon. It was less than ¼ inch tenon and only needed to expose enough wood to allow the chuck to grab hold. After flipping the wood into the chuck, I turned the bottom of the plate and made a recessed mortar. Finished off the bottom with a sanding from 80 to 600 grit. Butchers block oil finish and Mahoney's wax as a topper.

Flipped the bottom into the chuck and worked the top of the plate. Making it flat, sanding from 80 to 600 and finishing the same, with butcher's block and wax topper completing the project. 100% food safe and ready for a block of cheese, crackers and maybe some pepperoni.

This was a fun project and I recommend it, especially with the picnic weather approaching.

Here's this weeks video: Cheese Platter


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Nutcracker*

This project was a challenge and a joy to turn. I used Cherry and Cedar to make the bowl wide enough. Then it was just a matter of making the post for the brass nutcracker wheel and hollowing the bowl to hold a bunch of nuts.

The main body of the bowl is made of cherry planking. This was long enough but needed more width. So I took a short but thick board of cedar and glued it to either side, after cutting it in half. Now it was as wide as it was long.

I used a worm screw, since I was going to have a "post" for the nutcracker to rest in, a face plate would have left little holes. The hole for the worm screw was too small for the base of the nutcracker and needed a forstner bit to widen it, when the time came.

I think this project turned out great, even if it made me a little nuts. I had a hard time talking and describing this item in the video. Is it a shallow bowl? Is it a deep platter? It's not a nutcracker, that's the brass part. I settled on a nutcracker display platter bowl.

From the mixed bag of nuts, I found that pecans are my favorite. Which is your favorite nut?

This week's video: Nutcracker


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*No chuck, faceplate, glue block or worm screw... make a plate on a lathe*

Was asked if I could turn a plate between centers without a chuck, glue block, faceplate or worm screw. I thought about it for awhile an decided on a possible solution. I put it to the test and here is what I came up with.

Take a board, cut if round on the band saw. Drill a depression with a forstner bit lager then the width of the spur and attached the live center, bring the tail stock up to lock the wood tween centers. turn the outside edge to round. Move the tool rest to the inside between the wood and the live center side, get your initial flat surface confirmed, in case of wobble. Then carve from the forstner bit edge to the out rim making a concaved center.

Once the forstner bit depression is smoothed out and matching the concave wood, time to work the top of the plate. Move the too rest around and flatten off the top (could put a rim or concaved side here too). The issue you face at this point is your tail stock connection. A cone will allow you to get in closer and leave a small post or if you have a wide center, just means more work later.

Sand the wood except the centers and remove from the lathe. The tail stock will have a raised post area that will need to be removed. There are a few ways to accomplish this, but if nothing else simply sand it away to match the depth of the rest of the plate.

Here is a video on how I did my example: No chuck, face plate, glue block or worm screw

EDIT: I highly recommend NOT attempting this.

The risks are not worth the reward.

This is just a proof of concept and cannot be stressed enough, for the minimal amount of money a faceplate, glue block or chuck is the best approach.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *No chuck, faceplate, glue block or worm screw... make a plate on a lathe*
> 
> Was asked if I could turn a plate between centers without a chuck, glue block, faceplate or worm screw. I thought about it for awhile an decided on a possible solution. I put it to the test and here is what I came up with.
> 
> ...


Working the backside of the plate from the spur center to edge would be difficult on many lathes. Since many lathes come with a simple faceplate (including the Harbor Freight ones), I see no nobility in this challenge.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *No chuck, faceplate, glue block or worm screw... make a plate on a lathe*
> 
> Was asked if I could turn a plate between centers without a chuck, glue block, faceplate or worm screw. I thought about it for awhile an decided on a possible solution. I put it to the test and here is what I came up with.
> 
> ...





> Working the backside of the plate from the spur center to edge would be difficult on many lathes. Since many lathes come with a simple faceplate (including the Harbor Freight ones), I see no nobility in this challenge.
> 
> - Phil32


I agree completely.

I have no idea why anyone would want to do this. And I highly recommend it NOT be attempted. I wrote about this in the description of the video, but didn't mention it here.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Potpourri Pot*

This project was a down and dirty quick show case of the lathe and turning. I had a friend over and wanted to see a project completed. I thought a potpourri bowl was a quick introduction to woodturning.

I picked up a piece of 5×4 bowl blank ribbon sapele for this project. After getting it round on the lathe, it exposed some very pretty grain. My friend and I discussed the various spaces and came to the conclusion, anything designer would take away from the beautiful grain. So straight sides it was, to showcase the woods greatest features.

Ribbon sapele has never let me down and this piece was no different. From top to bottom the wood turned great and the shine of the natural luster was fantastic. Adding the O.B. Shine Juice was just a capper to the wood.

I could have taken more time and hollowed out the inside, but I thought I would try something different. I used a forstner bit to create a large cavity for the potpourri to reside. This allowed me to finish the project quicker and allow my friend to see the finial piece sooner.

However, I cut the top for the lid a little to short or small. I thought I was finished, but had to re-chuck the bowl and make the opening a touch bigger. Didn't take long and the lid fit perfectly. I guess that's the price you pay for going quick.

Here's this weeks video: Sapele Potpourri Pot

Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Jewelry Box*

This was a request from a friend asking if I could make a jewelry box. The wood was selected, a brief design was sketched, and work completed. I appreciated the challenge and experience taking an outside source design and attempt to match it.

Ribbon Sapele is a beautiful wood and I believe no matter what the project is, it will turn out great. Maple is a fantastic wood to work with, but there is a risk of soft spots. The Black Walnut is a favorite wood to work with, since its fairly soft hardwood and really shines.

I had a build issue, as the top ended up rather large. I was able to remount it and cut the diameter down. I wanted to dish out the top, but became concerned with accidentally popping through and making a funnel.

Here's this weeks video: Jewelry Box

Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Patagonian Rosewood*

This project was to make a simple individual's salad bowl and use Ack's Wood Paste for the first time. Ack's donated a starter kit to me, after watching my video on turning wig stands I donated to a local breast cancer clinic. So I put it to the test.

The wood for this project is Curupay, also known as Patagonian Rosewood. It is a very hardwood and displays some wonderful grain structure. There were a few blemishes in the wood, which I think make it even more unique.

I was going to turn a basic bowl, half ball if you will, but as I turned it I felt it needed more character and added a pedestal. I think this turned out great and the Ack's being 100% food safe makes this bowl perfect for a salad or any other food product.

The Ack's Wood Paste is such a wonderful finish, I want to save it for food projects and make it last as long as I can. I still have plenty of O.B. Shine Juice for non-food projects. In the future I might be an exclusive Ack's user.

Anyway, if you haven't tried Ack's Wood Paste, you should give them a try. You will not be disappointed.

Here's this weeks video: Patagonian Rosewood


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

MovingChips said:


> *Patagonian Rosewood*
> 
> This project was to make a simple individual's salad bowl and use Ack's Wood Paste for the first time. Ack's donated a starter kit to me, after watching my video on turning wig stands I donated to a local breast cancer clinic. So I put it to the test.
> 
> ...


Cool video and project! Well done!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Bug killer*

This project was made from necessity, kind of. I found these tea light citronella candles that are used as a insect repellent and thought, "Yeah, I haven't turned a tea light holder in a while." Luckily, I recent came into some cocobolo in small form for this project.

I never worked with cocobolo before, but was warned that some people have serious reactions to the dust and oils. I took a little extra precaution for this project and… knock on wood (wives tail for good luck) I did not have a reaction of any kind.

This wood is very hard and cut nicely at times, but also didn't create shavings. The cutting seems to be fine and not ribbon like. That being said, it did not tear out either. I would say it was a weird hard wood, but still decent to work with.

The other odd thing I noticed about this wood is the oil. When I burned my logo on to the bottom, it smoked greater then any other wood before and the oils boiled to the surface. It was an interesting sight.

Otherwise, the wood is beautiful with purples, oranges, dark streaks and light streaks. I plan on putting this to use in the back yard on the deck. I still debating on whether or not I will leave out in the weather, to see how the finish and wood hold up. What do you think?

Here's this weeks video: Citronella tea light holder


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Cigar Ashtray*

This project was a duplicate or inspired by Huw's turn awhile back. He received a stainless-steel disc from Luie from Woodworking 220-7. Luie was kind enough to send me a few of these disc's so to the lathe I went to make an ashtray.

I had a perfect piece of Box Elder for this project and wasted no time getting on the lathe. I used a faceplate to get the bottom turned. I attempted to use the elf decorating tool, but failed. I'm sure it's my fault and not the tool or wood.

So as some sort of decoration I put a bead in the pedestal of the ashtray. Finished it with O.B. Shine Juice and flipped in the chuck to get the insides out. After carving out the center, I flattened off the bottom for the steel disc to sit in.

However, I forgot to include the groves to avoid the cigars from rolling. So I did a little hand filing and hand polishing. In the end it looked like a squatted rook from a chessboard.

Here's this weeks video: Cigar Ashtray


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

MovingChips said:


> *Cigar Ashtray*
> 
> This project was a duplicate or inspired by Huw's turn awhile back. He received a stainless-steel disc from Luie from Woodworking 220-7. Luie was kind enough to send me a few of these disc's so to the lathe I went to make an ashtray.
> 
> ...


Cool project, thanks for the idea! Have to make one!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Display plate/dome*

I picked up the 9-inch cake dome and managed to have just the right size wood for the project. I am pretty sure this is African Mahogany, but I could be wrong. The golden grain with amber shine, is what makes me think this is African Mahogany. That plus the fibrous strands on the rough cuts tends to point me that way too.

I decided I was going with the glue block for this project. Seemed like the easiest way to get the mortise established. I coved out the bottom and made the base as wide as possible, while giving it a little flare and design. The sides were smooth and very plain, so I dropped a couple of grooves to dress it up.

The top was raised by cutting the edge like a very large tenon, for the glass dome to secure against. The outer edge to the sides I rounded off slightly, whether anyone notices or not I think it adds to the piece.

Here's this weeks video: Display plate/dome


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Candle Holder*

This project really started with the wood. I saw the beautiful figure in the wood of the 4×4 and thought it would make a nice candle holder. So I set out to make it so.

I needed to find out about the size of candles I could use and the size of hurricane glass. I was lucky to find 3inch glass and 2 inch candles. I believed this combo would be good. Since the 4×4 would be cut down beyond 4 inches and I would want a lip or groove for a lip to rest the glass into.

Now that I had the components, it was a matter of shaping the wood. I had a basic image of the shape in my head and an old drawing as reference. As I turned the shape, the cuts and gouges revealed the figure.

In the end, I think this turned out great.

Here's this weeks video: Candle Holder


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Gray Box Potpourri *

This project turned into a wonderful surprise. I never heard of Gray Box before and this piece was not listed as a burl, so yay… big surprise. Beyond the burl, the wood cut beautifully, and the exposed grain was fantastic.

I started this project thinking I would embellish this bowl with coves, grooves and beads. After seeing the burl, I knew I had to change tactics and leave the natural look alone. I stopped cutting the pedestal and tried to make smooth lines or flat surfaces to showcase the grain.

I collected several wood pieces that are perfect for a potpourri pot and equally a good number of pewter lids. This will not be the last time I turn a potpourri pot, but the wood will be different.

Here's this weeks video: Gray Box Potpourri


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Dalmata*

This project turned into a humble reminder that I am still new to turning. I seem to do well with the smaller projects, bigger works need more practice. I am ashamed to see such a beautiful piece of wood go to waste on my lathe.

Dalmata I found out is a rather hard wood and the size of it makes it worth a lot of coin. I really need to invest in one of those coring systems. Regardless, I believe the spalting was a sign that it was on the way of softening up. I got much more tear out then I would expect from a hardwood like this. Sanding sealer helped with that.

The design was a challenge. I was not getting a vibe or felling on what direction the wood was wanting to go. I flattened off the sides, after looking at putting a bead around the center for embellishment. I do feel the design looks more like a plant pot then a salad bowl.

The wood looks great I just did not do it justice. In fact, at one point I got lazy (or tired) and got a huge catch in the bowl. I filled it with millput and it actually looks good. However, there were other catches that I could not get rid of. I probably should have used millput for some of the other catches and it would have turned out much better.

Overall, I am happy that I tried and got more experience. I need more practice on larger turnings. Maybe something small for the next project to boost my confidence again.

Here's this weeks video: Dalmata Salad Bowl


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Shaving Kit Stand & Bowl*

This project was really three projects in one. Brush handle, stand stem and bowl. The brush was made from Sipo. I used this wood when I first started turning and its beautiful. The chatoyance of the golden highlights with the dark brown background make it one of my favorite woods to work. I got a little carried away with the epoxy, securing the brush to the handle.

The Amboyna Burl is another new wood for me. It is absolutely stunning with its swirling grain and colors. The oranges, tans, dark browns and golds give the wood such character. The shapes in the twisted grain seem to go on forever. This wood compliments the stand very nicely and the little bit of sap wood help to tie it in with the cherry bowl.

Cherry is a very comfortable wood to word with. It has a simple and elegant looks about it and it polishes up very smoothly. The shine helps reflect the chatoyance in the side grain. The slight amount of sap wood almost matches the amboyna sap wood and hopefully you can see the connection as I do.

I am almost certain my brother will love this piece and will put it to good use.

Here's this weeks video: Shaving Kit Stand & Bowl


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Peace Pot*

This project was a gift request. I also like making these small bowls. The cherry wood is wonderful to work with and the shine you can achieve is great too. The pewter lid is one of the assortments that I got from Penn State Industries. They sell an assortment of 8 lids for under $30, so pretty inexpensive. This specific one looks like a peace dove.

Potpourri pots make great gifts and do not have to be used just for smelly stuff. The bowl/lids make a great miniature jewelry box, spare coin bin, etc.

Here's this weeks video: Peace Pot


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Failure to Success*

This candy dish project was a failed success! LOL

The wood I used to start this project was Black Palm. I don't know if you ever had a chance to work with it, but it's not easy. Obviously above my skill set. So I switched to another wood, again realized this new wood might be a problem I switched again. I ended up selecting Black Walnut.

I think I was a little off center with the worm screw and took a little more off the side then was originally planned. I say this because when I measured, I thought I had or would have "just enough" for a recessed lips for the glass lid to fit in. That was not to be the case in the end. I had to create a lip for the bowl to recess into the glass lid.

Black Walnut is such a pretty wood to work with. It cuts clean and the grain structure can be very mesmerizing. The chatoyance of the side grain produces a golden shine that is a great contrast to the dark wood.

It looks like a goblet without the lid, but is intended to be a candy dish. It could be a jewelry box too. Then again, I see no reason you couldn't put a drink it and cover it with the glass to keep the bugs out. I finished it with Acks wood paste, which is food safe, so yeah.

Here's this weeks video: Candy Dish


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*50,000 Year Old Wood *

This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.

I don't normally do any research on the wood I'm turning until after I turned it. This time I felt compelled to find out more. Scientist (or someone a lot smarter than I) theorize that during the Ice Ages and great Tsunami slammed the northern part of New Zealand. This resulted in the knocking down and piling up of trees that eventually became submerged in a peat bog.

Why is a peat bog so important? A peat bog is wetland that has no running water feeding it. No underwater spring, flowing brooks or streams. The water in the bog is acidic, low in nutrients and low in oxygen. All of this combined, makes a great time capsule.

This piece of Kauri states on the sticker, from the company that sold it originally, that it was carbon dated to be 30,000 to 50,0000 years old. Of course, I went straight to the oldest part of the statement or title.

Just thinking about even 30,000 years old for a minute, taking the average generation span of (let us make the math easy) 20 years. That would mean the wood is over 1500 generations old. I cannot imagine further back beyond my great grandparents, so 3 generations. Looking back at the past astonishes me. How something so fragile as wood could be that old.

The wood itself cut very nicely. I felt like it was stronger than maple, but I am still new to turning. The shavings were smooth and consistent, with no tear out. The luster of the polished wood to 600 grit and finish made the piece sparkle as if it were infused with gold flakes.

Here's this weeks video: 50,000 Year Old Wood - Bowl


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a finished Kauri bowl that I purchased in Picton, South Island, NZ. It only claims to be 6000 years old, so the story that these are the result of a single tsunami event is unlikely.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...





> Yes, I have a finished Kauri bowl that I purchased in Picton, South Island, NZ. It only claims to be 6000 years old, so the story that these are the result of a single tsunami event is unlikely.
> 
> - Phil32


Yeah, who knows. It makes for a great story though. Only the tree knows the truth and it aint speaking! LOL


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...


It's the same with Japanese knife merchants. All of them were founded by a 12th century Samurai sword maker.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...





> It s the same with Japanese knife merchants. All of them were founded by a 12th century Samurai sword maker.
> 
> - Phil32


LOL


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...


I read that it takes 1M years for wood to become petrified. So I guess 50k years old is still workable for wood. Wonder what happens if you get 250k year old wood … is it hard but not yet petrified?


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...





> I read that it takes 1M years for wood to become petrified. So I guess 50k years old is still workable for wood. Wonder what happens if you get 250k year old wood … is it hard but not yet petrified?
> 
> - DevinT


I was wondering when it would petrify. At that point would you be turning stone or wood?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...


This is a photo of the 6000 year old Swamp Kauri bowl I bought in NZ. Notice how much fresher it appears. . .


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...





> This is a photo of the 6000 year old Swamp Kauri bowl I bought in NZ. Notice how much fresher it appears. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the grain figure in that piece. Gorgeous!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...


Very cool turning and super video!


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...





> Very cool turning and super video!
> 
> - a1Jim


Thank you


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...


I'm curious that the Kauri wood in your video is straight grained and light colored. Kauri (pronounced Cow-ree) is not an ancient wood even though the logs recovered from peat bogs are quite old. Kauri is being grown in forests today. Like oak or walnut, this commercial wood is straight grained where old-growth trees may be twisted and warped.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *50,000 Year Old Wood *
> 
> This project was a surprise. I purchased this wood because it had an exotic name. I had no idea that it could be as old as 50,000 years old. After reading the sticker on the wood when I got home, I felt like I was holding something ancient and maybe it should be left alone in its current state. Then I realized it was sold as a bowl blank, so let's go.
> 
> ...





> I m curious that the Kauri wood in your video is straight grained and light colored. Kauri (pronounced Cow-ree) is not an ancient wood even though the logs recovered from peat bogs are quite old. Kauri is being grown in forests today. Like oak or walnut, this commercial wood is straight grained where old-growth trees may be twisted and warped.
> 
> - Phil32


Yes very tight grain. According to my research the Kauri wood is still grown today and is not considered endangered. Thank you for the pronunciation, I think I was close.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Ironwood Bowl*

This project started off as strictly having the opportunity to work with Ironwood. After seeing the orange color of the wood and the dark inner wood, I got excited to see what it would turn out to look like. Plus, for the size of wood, it was very heavy. So far, the heavier the wood has been the more luster it has produced.

It did not take long for the luster to expose itself. As I was turning it the wood seemed to shine on its own without any finish. The transition between the orange and dark wood was flawless.

However, the dark wood appeared to have a glue-like sap. The screw heads from the faceplate snapped off when I attempted to remove them. The screws were locked in tight. I had to drill along both sides of each screw and attempt another extraction with a vise grip to screw them out.

Unfortunately, I broke a small drill bit before switching to a thicker bit. I had to extract the broken drill bit. I was not completely convinced the drill bit come out entirely, so I used a carbide tool just in case. I am glad I did, because there was a small tip of the bit still in the wood.

After digging out beyond the screw holes I changes to traditional tools and hogged out the inside of the bowl. Before I realized it, I was much deeper than I expected. I stopped short enough from punching through, but it was rather thin on the bottom.

As I finished with the friction polish, the heat of the shine juice caused the wood to flex and a crack appeared. I don't think the bowl will hold water. I may try and seal the crack, but have not decided on a final solution as of yet.

Here's this weeks video: Ironwood Bowl


----------



## woodshopnerdery (Aug 12, 2021)

MovingChips said:


> *Ironwood Bowl*
> 
> This project started off as strictly having the opportunity to work with Ironwood. After seeing the orange color of the wood and the dark inner wood, I got excited to see what it would turn out to look like. Plus, for the size of wood, it was very heavy. So far, the heavier the wood has been the more luster it has produced.
> 
> ...


Nice video. Love the music. I don't know anything about turning so this could be a crazy suggestion, but for the too thin bottom could you remove it entirely within the tenon? Then could the hole could be filled with another piece of decorative wood, or maybe epoxy and returned and re-finished? Might be an opportunity to add an additional decorative element.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Ironwood Bowl*
> 
> This project started off as strictly having the opportunity to work with Ironwood. After seeing the orange color of the wood and the dark inner wood, I got excited to see what it would turn out to look like. Plus, for the size of wood, it was very heavy. So far, the heavier the wood has been the more luster it has produced.
> 
> ...





> Nice video. Love the music. I don t know anything about turning so this could be a crazy suggestion, but for the too thin bottom could you remove it entirely within the tenon? Then could the hole could be filled with another piece of decorative wood, or maybe epoxy and returned and re-finished? Might be an opportunity to add an additional decorative element.
> 
> - woodshopnerdery


Yes that is absolutely a possible solution and one I have used before, which turned out great. I hate to get rid of the pretty wood, but a nice contrasting wood could make it look better. Thanks for watching.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Ambrosia Platter*

This project was mostly about grabbing a piece of wood off the shelf and thinking, what could I turn out of this? As this was an ambrosia maple 9 inches wide round and 2 inches deep, platter would be perfect for this piece.

I discovered a little late, what looked like a nice section of ambrosia. However, it was on the bottom of the design and would be cut away. I had no idea the beaty yet to show itself.

After turning the bottom and finishing with O.B. Shine Juice, I saw this beautiful ambrosia figure appear in the wood. I appeared to look like a handprint. As if someone was holding it the platter like a discus thrower.

The inside of the platter showed a few nice streaks of dark brown against the light tan, but one stretch of ambrosia looking like an imprint of a canoe. It might require a little imagination, but I see it along with the worm holes that go right through it too. The worm holes as I call it, are actually left-over holes from the boring beetles that help make the ambrosia look.

The ambrosia is very unique and make the platter very special, but I felt it needed a little more and gave it an extra flare. I cut in a few groves and broke out the elf tool. The elf tool dents to wood into a pattern. The groves above and below the pattern make it standout. Wouldn't you agree?

Here's this weeks video: Ambrosia Platter


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Tea Lite Challenge*

This project was a challenge put out by "Making It Out Of The Woods" to turn a tea light for the month of September. So, yeah why not. I have a bunch of citronella candle tea lights and one more wouldn't be a bad thing.

I fumbled through the stockpile of wood I have collected to find the suitable candidate. I found a piece of olivewood (6×6x3) with a crack in it, making it more like a 6×4x3. I decided I might be able to make this work and made it so.

To make the candle a little more interesting I discovered a metal candle jar lid or accent piece. I make the minor purchase and hoped it would fit the wood, after turning it round. It was really close to not making it, but worked out in the end.

Olivewood it a very hard wood, but seemed extremely easy to turn on the lathe. The beautiful dark grain contrasted against the light tan between rings is stunning. The color difference really makes it the wood pop and the accent compliments the piece nicely.

The overall shape of the tea light, kind of looks like a goblet. A goblet is something I have yet to make and might need to explore that sooner then later. What do you think?

This weeks video: TeaLightChallenge2021


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Chechen Bowl*

This project was based strictly on turning a wood I have never heard of. Which seems to be the case with a majority of the wood I turn. This Chechen looked beautiful in the picture and did not disappoint. It reminds me of the Patagonia Rosewood I turned awhile back.

This wood turned wonderfully. The database listed the wood at a Janka scale hardness of about 10K newtons. I feel it's a little harder.

I don't know if I just got lucky or every piece of Chechen is like this one. There were so many colors, reds, oranges, purples, golds, dark browns. The grain figuring creating so many patterns and shapes.

I am very pleased with the 9×3 salad bowl look of this wood and the design and shape too. What do you think?

Here's this weeks video: Chechen Bowl


----------



## ScrapWoodAddict (Aug 17, 2021)

MovingChips said:


> *Chechen Bowl*
> 
> This project was based strictly on turning a wood I have never heard of. Which seems to be the case with a majority of the wood I turn. This Chechen looked beautiful in the picture and did not disappoint. It reminds me of the Patagonia Rosewood I turned awhile back.
> 
> ...


Wow! I don't think I'll ever be able to make something like that. The styling is simple but really nice.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Chechen Bowl*
> 
> This project was based strictly on turning a wood I have never heard of. Which seems to be the case with a majority of the wood I turn. This Chechen looked beautiful in the picture and did not disappoint. It reminds me of the Patagonia Rosewood I turned awhile back.
> 
> ...





> Wow! I don t think I ll ever be able to make something like that. The styling is simple but really nice.
> 
> - ScrapWoodAddict


It really starts with a great piece of wood. Thank you for checking it out


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Peppermill*

This project was mainly because I had not done a peppermill before. This was a unique style or type of peppermill I had not seen and seemed simple enough. After opening the box I discovered I did not have the appropriate technical tools to do the job properly. However, I also know there is more than one way to do a job, so I made my progress up as I went along. Also, being a guy, we don't read instructions anyway and not having the right tools made it easier for me to discard the step by step plans.

All that being said, I knew I wanted a dark wood for the project and the only thing I could find to fit the bill was a piece of eucalyptus. The piece of dark wood I had was a little narrow and I was afraid it might not work, but I squeezed it into form.

The button part is a little sticky. I don't know if it need oil or it's something I did wrong. The contrast in bright metal color to the dark wood is great. Furthermore, there is some tan portions of the wood that accent it even more. I think this project turned out great, but I'm bias.

Here's this weeks video: Peppermill


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Mortar & Pestle for a Witch or Wizard*

This project is part of my month of Oct Halloween adventures. I thought a mortar & pestle would be a great gift for any potion maker, be it witch or wizard. For this project I found in my pile a 4×4x12 and a 3×3x12 Sapele. The 4×4 will be the mortar and the 3×3 the pestle.

The Mortar started out fine by making it round and placing a tenon on one end and splitting it in the middle. However, it was discovered I made my tenon too large for my four-jaw chuck. I remounted it, turned the tenon down small enough and got it in the chuck.

Now that it was in the chuck, I had to re-establish round. Then I could move on to the design phase. Interestingly enough, a small bead type rings appeared in a couple areas as I was re-rounding and gave me the idea for the shape. I coved out three sections between the base and the lid creating two sharp points or beads. I had to trim the shape slightly and reform the pointed bead to give the top of the mortar a wider lip then the narrower base. In other words, I tapered the wood top to bottom and maintained the shallow coves and pointy beads.

After making the mortise and polishing the outside of the mortar, I flipped it around and started to carve out the inside. I sent as deep as I could while leaving a heavy base to weigh down the mortar. Polished the inside as much as I did the outside to match.

Switching to the pestle, I mounted the 3×3, got it round, put a tenon on the end and split it two. Mounted on the chuck and began shaping the pestle. The main body of the pestle being a large tear drop on one end and a mushroom top for the other end as a handle. Coincidentally, the top or bottom of the pestle could be used for crushing.

After the initial shape of the pestle, I went straight to sanding. I stopped the lathe once I reach 600 grit and was wiping it down with denatured alcohol, when I noticed a huge internal crack. Apparently, the tree had split at some point in its life and grew around the crack, but never fully healed.

I could fill it with resin, but I wouldn't have time for it to cure and complete before my Tuesday deadline for the video each week. So, part two of finishing the pestle might be a future update to the video. Otherwise, I think the project was a success.

Here's this weeks video: Mortar & Pestle


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Halloween Pen*

The project of making a pen was brought up recently and I realized I hadn't made one in a while. So I thought I would make a pen I've not turned before. The Gatsby pen is a click pen that looks fancy and I've never done one.

After getting I discovered I needed a different bushings, I order those. Got set to turn it and come to find out, I don't have the right drill bit. I ordered that next. Finally, after all the time preparing it was time to get turning.

The wood I choose was a pretty purplish blank that looked like it had a couple of swirls in the grain, which I determined might appear to be eyes in the wood. The Camatillo had dark streaks and vibrant color in the wood, I thought might look stunning on the pen, but it broke in the drill press. I must have pushed too hard on the bit or didn't clear the chips.

Fingering through the pen blank box, I found a Spalted Tamarind blank. The spalting of various shapes and lines I thought would make a great substitute. I was not disappointed. The Tamarind was everything I hoped it would be. I was afraid it would be punky or really soft wood, that causes tear outs. I was very wrong.

The blank turned nicely on the lathe and finished well. I know it's a bit of a stretch to call it a Halloween Pen, but I have a great imagination. LOL

This weeks video: Halloween Pen

Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Spider Cane*

This project was something I've been wanting to do for some time now. Making a cane is one thing and to give it a theme was a bonus. And so, the Spider Cane was conjured from the depths of my imagination! That and it's the last turn before Halloween.

I saw this spider incased in resin at a nick-nack store, the handle top was established. Looking at the scrap wood, I found the remains of some Etimoe for the handle. A piece of oak baluster for the length.

The Etimoe turns so nicely. I created a recess for the domed resin spider to sit in. On the end connecting to the cane, I created a dowel tenon. Polished it with O.B. Shine Juice and used epoxy to secure the resin spider.

The oak baluster was too long to fit in the lathe, so I cut it in half. Each half was going to be tapered down to the next one. The idea was it would look like the sections of a spiders single leg. Primarily three sections of the spiders leg.

Interestingly as I rough turned the oak, the rough cut actually produced a pretty nice texturing pattern of splintered rings around the length of the section. I decided to leave and use the texturing as a feature of the cane or the hairy fibers of the spiders leg.

Next was the task of darkening the oak. I grabbed the torch and proceeded to burn the wood. Burning the softer layers and leaving the harder layers as tan gave more illusion to the texturing. Finished the burning with a quick hit of sandpaper, denatured alcohol and a few coats of spray on lacquer.

Last but not least, was the bottom of the cane or the foot. Thinking it needed a little something to protect it I snatched a bottle stopper kit from my box of odds and ends. The metal threaded end will secure it to the cane. The metal tip should protect the wood nicely.

Overall, I'm happy with the cane and the theme. It turned out great.

This weeks video: Spider Cane

Thanks


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Spider Cane*
> 
> This project was something I've been wanting to do for some time now. Making a cane is one thing and to give it a theme was a bonus. And so, the Spider Cane was conjured from the depths of my imagination! That and it's the last turn before Halloween.
> 
> ...


nice spooky work chips.you dont seem old enough for a cane though ?


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Spider Cane*
> 
> This project was something I've been wanting to do for some time now. Making a cane is one thing and to give it a theme was a bonus. And so, the Spider Cane was conjured from the depths of my imagination! That and it's the last turn before Halloween.
> 
> ...





> nice spooky work chips.you dont seem old enough for a cane though ?
> 
> - pottz


No… but i could use it for self defense! LOL


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Pedestal Pie Plate*

This project was based off the theme of Thanksgiving for the month of November. The first project for this theme I thought a pie plater display pedestal would be nice. Although as I made it the piece seemed to grow. The plate became more of a bowl. It can still hold a pie dish, but can also be used for other things.

The base of the pedestal I tried to make fairly heavy to maintain balance with the contents above it. The pedestal itself was made stout and has a simple mushroom type shape. The tope plate or bowl piece has a recessed band as an accent. I made to lighten the top and give it some character.

Sapele is a beautiful wood. The gold streaks really pop in the light and show off some gorgeous chatoyance.

Here's this weeks video: Pedestal Pie Plate


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Hors d'oeuvre*

This project was had a great start. What I mean is it had a great plan. In my mind this was going to be simple with minimal accessory grooves, coves, beads, etc. Just a curving side to a base and a shallow platter. After completing the work, I think it's obvious the wood was a little to thick for the idea.

The wood itself is very pretty. It also known as Red Zebrawood and for good reason. It's an excellent description of red wood and dark streaks. The chatoyance in the wood rings and clearly defined dark streaks makes the round platter appear similar to the look of Jupiter, missing the eye.

At this point I don't know if I should keep the platter the way it is or put it back on the lathe and carve out the insides to make it into a bowl. Which in itself might be a problem, since discovering bug holes.

Once I got the flat of the platter established, I stopped the lathe to inspect and found one of the tree rings was eaten up by bugs. Must have been a very tasty part of the tree. Anyway, with the bug holes I'm a little concerned about make it into a bowl and would it hold water? I could seal the holes and fix that problem quickly.

So the question still remains, turn it further or no?

This weeks video: Hors d'oeuvre

Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Turning PSL*

This project was based off the wood sent to me from Luie. He has a channel called Woodworking 220-7 and after he used the PSL I mentioned that I needed to get me some of that. He ended up sending me some!

The only question was what to make with the PSL. Do I use it as a base? Do I use in the middle between two pieces of other wood? Do I turn it by itself? I decided to make it into the main body of a bowl, but added a feature ring (which is something Luie had been doing a lot of lately).

I have never made a segmented anything before, so this was going to be scary. I used an online website for getting the angles of the pieces for 7 segments. Next task was finding a piece of dark lumber. I felt light wood wasn't going to provide enough contrast. I found a dark plank of wood, which I assumed might be Black Walnut.

After cutting, gluing and attaching the dark wood to the PSL, it did not take long on the lathe to figure out it was Black Walnut. The unmistakable smell of chocolate and the texture of the wood made it pretty simple to spot the species.

The only problem with the PSL is that there is voids in the layers. I was a little surprised, but I guess I shouldn't have been. Its basically plywood on steroids. In the end, the layers, their colors and shapes really make the piece unique. The Black Walnut feature ring, really does pull the piece together and looks fantastic.

This weeks video: Turning PSL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Turning PSL*
> 
> This project was based off the wood sent to me from Luie. He has a channel called Woodworking 220-7 and after he used the PSL I mentioned that I needed to get me some of that. He ended up sending me some!
> 
> ...


that psl made a pretty cool bowl.ive got a mantel made from a psl beam.looks cool but challenging as you discovered considering it's made from laminated plywood skins. may have to try some out myself.the walnut ring was perfect.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Turning PSL*
> 
> This project was based off the wood sent to me from Luie. He has a channel called Woodworking 220-7 and after he used the PSL I mentioned that I needed to get me some of that. He ended up sending me some!
> 
> ...





> that psl made a pretty cool bowl.ive got a mantel made from a psl beam.looks cool but challenging as you discovered considering it s made from laminated plywood skins. may have to try some out myself.the walnut ring was perfect.
> 
> - pottz


You should give it shot. Thank you


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Squid Game Pen*

This project was a lot of fun! I have been kicking around the idea of working with resin for some time and also incorporating some 3D printing too. This project combined the two nicely, while still including wood.

There was certainly a lot of pieces for the making of this pen. My friend has a 3D printer and made the shapes of ranks for the soldiers in Squid Game; circle, triangle and square. I also asked him to produce a skull in grey, to offset from the white shapes and to represent the front man and death.

The wood I choose was Pink Ivory. The pink color was to represent the outfits of the soldiers. The black resin was for their face masks. The micarta was just a separator for style.

The pen kit for the project was the Jr. Zen Pen, which has a magnetic cap. The color of kits come in silver, gold and gun metal grey. Yeah, I choose gun metal grey for obvious reasons if you have seen the show.

When the pen is closed we have the gun metal grey cap, black resin with the shapes protruding through in contrast, micarta spacers between the resin and the pink ivory, finishing of the description of the pen.

This weeks video: Squid Game Pen


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Live Edge Failure*

This project is just another in a long list of items to turn. A live edge was one of those turns that made me wonder how someone could turn a bowl and leave the bark attached. I got this piece of maple from a garage sale that had been sitting for about 5 years drying. The bark looked good and tight, but the over all size was not great.

I did my best to center the wood for the 3-inch forstner bit to clear a spot for the face plate. I then trimmed up the corners so I could fit on the lathe. It was a little off balance at first and I could not get more then about 750 RPMs to start. Eventually I got it round enough to up the rotation to about 1100.

Mortise was created and shellac was attempted for the first time, to the base of the bowl. I flipped it into the chuck and started carving the inside. I had to sharpen my tool twice turning the base and was about to sharpen it the second time turning the inside when something flew off the lathe.

I turned it off and forced the blank to a stop. My heart sank when I saw a very large portion of the bark was missing. I found a big piece, but there is another section of the bark missing. There was no way to complete the live edge bowl from this point. In fact, I'm not sure what to do with the remaining wood.

Needless to say, the wind was knocked out of my sails and I couldn't bring myself to continue on. I decided to shelf the wood for maybe a future project. For now, it was time to edit what I had, think about the next project and put this one behind me. Here's

This weeks video: Live Edge Failure


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Live Edge Failure*
> 
> This project is just another in a long list of items to turn. A live edge was one of those turns that made me wonder how someone could turn a bowl and leave the bark attached. I got this piece of maple from a garage sale that had been sitting for about 5 years drying. The bark looked good and tight, but the over all size was not great.
> 
> ...


oh man thats too bad,i hate when i get 3/4 of the way done and a major failure happens.oh well onward.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Live Edge Failure*
> 
> This project is just another in a long list of items to turn. A live edge was one of those turns that made me wonder how someone could turn a bowl and leave the bark attached. I got this piece of maple from a garage sale that had been sitting for about 5 years drying. The bark looked good and tight, but the over all size was not great.
> 
> ...





> oh man thats too bad,i hate when i get 3/4 of the way done and a major failure happens.oh well onward.
> 
> - pottz


Yup! Nothing left to do but get back on the lathe. Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Fixing a Failure*

This project was the continuation of the last project that was a failure. The live edge that fell apart, has become a natural edge. I didn't even know about the "natural edge" concept until I received so many comments on the video.

I I was already designing in my head the piece would become the base for a glue up project of some sort. With some many comments I felt it had to go back on the lathe to see if we could finish it off.

I started by first knocking the remaining bark off and then got it spinning. I was feeling confident while seeing the shavings flying off. It is my opinion that if you see stringy shavings that are thin and curly, the finish of the piece will not need much sanding.

Sanding was the final step before the shellac. Scary is a bit of an understatement, during this process. I was very aware of the spinning wings and did my best to respect their space, while using the sanding arm to keep my fingers away.

First completed project using just shellac as the finish and I think it came out alright. I typically use the shellac as part of the O.B. Shine Juice mixture and not by itself. I think the best results from shellac is to layer it, but I really didn't have time to wait the drying cycles and get this video out.

Here's this weeks video: Natural Edge


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Fixing a Failure*
> 
> This project was the continuation of the last project that was a failure. The live edge that fell apart, has become a natural edge. I didn't even know about the "natural edge" concept until I received so many comments on the video.
> 
> ...


nice save chips, from the ashes the phoenix rose.when given lemons make lemonade !


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Fixing a Failure*
> 
> This project was the continuation of the last project that was a failure. The live edge that fell apart, has become a natural edge. I didn't even know about the "natural edge" concept until I received so many comments on the video.
> 
> ...





> nice save chips, from the ashes the phoenix rose.when given lemons make lemonade !
> 
> - pottz


It was going to end up being the base of a segmented bowl if it didn't work. I'm glad it worked.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Pen Knife*

This project was requested by my cousin to convert his letter opener pen combo to a fancy wood body. However, I did not like the idea of ruining his pen. So, I tried to find a replacement tube. All the tubes I purchased, none of them were a perfect fit.

I almost gave up when I took a chance on finding and found a replacement pen and letter opener. They only had 5 left in stock, so I grabbed one. I felt much more confident if wrecking a pen I bought. Once it arrived, I was ready to jump right in and discovered my next issue. I don't have the correct bushings.

Luckily the spare tubes I bought seemed to fit the Jr Zen Pen bushing and the inside of the new knife pen tube as a shim. Things were looking good and I picked Thuya Burl, which on the last pass with the carbide tool it busted up in a catch (I think the burl had a weak spot).

I cleared the tube and grabbed a piece of Red Mallee Burl. During sanding I found the wood in the burl broke apart and separated. Ruined another piece of wood. Next up for wood portion I found a Honduras Rosewood Burl pen blank. And wouldn't you know it, the blank broke too.

I searched the blank pool and found another Honduras Rosewood Burl and took a chance that it would hold together. Lucky for me it did. Finally, I made this come together. Man the challenges were certainly taxing to the point I almost gave up.

Here's this weeks video: Pen Knife


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Pen Knife*
> 
> This project was requested by my cousin to convert his letter opener pen combo to a fancy wood body. However, I did not like the idea of ruining his pen. So, I tried to find a replacement tube. All the tubes I purchased, none of them were a perfect fit.
> 
> ...


in spite of the failures you did end up with a pretty nice pen knife.ive used thuya many times but never had much problem with chip out.hey you want a challenge try snakewood that stuff cracks and breaks just looking at it.if you ever wanna use it ive found using water when drilling keeps the wood cool so it doesn't crack.sometimes the wood will split weeks after you finish the pen.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Pen Knife*
> 
> This project was requested by my cousin to convert his letter opener pen combo to a fancy wood body. However, I did not like the idea of ruining his pen. So, I tried to find a replacement tube. All the tubes I purchased, none of them were a perfect fit.
> 
> ...





> in spite of the failures you did end up with a pretty nice pen knife.ive used thuya many times but never had much problem with chip out.hey you want a challenge try snakewood that stuff cracks and breaks just looking at it.if you ever wanna use it ive found using water when drilling keeps the wood cool so it doesn t crack.sometimes the wood will split weeks after you finish the pen.
> 
> - pottz


Pretty sure I never worked with snakewood, but black palm is one I stay away from. LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

MovingChips said:


> *Pen Knife*
> 
> This project was requested by my cousin to convert his letter opener pen combo to a fancy wood body. However, I did not like the idea of ruining his pen. So, I tried to find a replacement tube. All the tubes I purchased, none of them were a perfect fit.
> 
> ...





> in spite of the failures you did end up with a pretty nice pen knife.ive used thuya many times but never had much problem with chip out.hey you want a challenge try snakewood that stuff cracks and breaks just looking at it.if you ever wanna use it ive found using water when drilling keeps the wood cool so it doesn t crack.sometimes the wood will split weeks after you finish the pen.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


for one it's very expensive. black palm i agree,once was enough for me-lol.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Outboard Turning*

This project was something in the plans for a long time. To maximize the size of the bowl I knew I would have to utilize the outboard turning of the midi lathe. That and I would like a large piece of wood too. I managed to get my hands on a decent size chuck of Hububalli. I never heard of this wood, but hey why not give a go.

First thing I needed to do was get my hands on the extension set. The box came with a 10 inch bed extension, tool rest extender and a thread extender. I took off the handle, that was secured with grommet screws to expose the threads. Attached the 10 inch bed extender with three hex screws. Moved the banjo from the main bed to the extender bed. I was all set to put the wood on the faceplate and begin.

The one thing I noticed after getting started, was the speed of the lathe had to remain slow. The unbalanced wood made it shake at speeds above 750 rpm. Was much of an issue really, just slow and steady.

After getting the rough look, I discovered the nail or screw hole. Something that marred the wood. As I tried to shave it back I realized I would be left with a much smaller bowl then initial intended. So I filled it with saw dust and CA glue trick.

No more drama was had from that point forward. The shape of the bowl ended up being almost 12 inches wide and just under 2 inches tall. The center had a slight rise and lip for the dip bowl to be rested in. The wife already picked out the bowl she's going to use for the New Years Eve party for the dip.

As for the Laguna REVO 1216 outboard turning review, I would say the most challenging part was securing the hex screws. Overall it allows for about 16.5 inch diameter (max) throw of wood. Depending on the chuck the wood max might be something like 6 inches deep, but I cannot say for sure. It can handle 4 inches easily.

The outboard turning was one of the main reason I choose the Laguna REVO 1216 in a midi lathe. Having that extra option that other lathes in this size and similar price point make it stand out from the rest. I am pleased with the result and purchase of this lathe.

Here's this weeks video: Chip & Dip Bowl


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Gel Bead Pot*

This project was based on a suggestion from a subscriber. They stated that they make the potpourri pots on the lathe too, but use Gel Beads. I never heard of Gel Beads and looked them up. I grabbed a piece of Wenge and got to work.

I have to back up a little and apologize for not putting out a video or completing a weekly project, last week. Right before Christmas (Dec 22 or 23) my PC where I do all my editing for the YouTube videos decided it was time to retire. I cannot complain about the PC, as it has been with me for 15 years.

Needless to say, without the ability to edit a video, makes it tough to upload to YouTube. Since it was the end of the year and I released 56 projects for the year (4 projects more than once a week for a year) I felt it was okay to take a break between the Christmas and New Year.

I researched and got a replacement machine, downloaded all the editing software, etc. and was ready for a new season. I created a new intro, because it was cold outside in the garage and I wanted to be sure the editing software was working the way I like. Then is was off to the garage to turn something.

Didn't take long to figure out the project (as I already mentioned it above). I like making these little pots and it gives me a moment to get back into the swing of things… tool rest movement, bevel cuts, sharpening the tools, etc. I wasn't gone long from the lathe, but it felt like forever.

This wasn't the first time I used resin mixture, but it was the first time I used it to seal the inside of the pot. I decided to add a little color to the resin. At first I thought orange, then I thought that might like a little to Halloween. So I ended on green to match the gel beads I had.

The gel beads are great. I always found potpourri to be very strong for my sensitive nose. Although I enjoy make the pots I never really used them. After tropical storm Ida rolled through and made a mess of the basement, carpeting, walls, etc. We need something a little more than a dehumidifier, fans, chemicals, etc and I used the odor neutralizing gel beads to help. They worked great to get the Lysol smell and other cleaning smells out of the air.

I think this will be a very useful piece of art.

Here's this weeks video: Gel Bead Pot


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*1st Cup*

This project was on the books for a while. I decided it was time to crab a piece of wood and turn a cup. Sapele was handy and so I got to work.

Roughing the round wasn't hard and once secured in the chuck I grabbed the forstner bit to hallow the inside. This was the toughest part of the project. I slowed the lathe. I sped it up. I gently advanced the bit. The wood was tough on the end grain and started to smoke or it would bind the motor. I don't know if its dull bits, hard wood, me or the moon aligning with Jupiter, who knows.

Eventually I got through the depth and width, but it was straight down into the cup. I wanted a gradual cone shape on the outside and inside. I started with a bowl gouge, but I quickly gave up and switched to the curved carbide tool.

I have not been very successful with the curved carbide tool, I thought I was about to destroy this work. For some reason I managed to get it to work as I expected. Did I finally figure out how to use this tool? With the inside completed it was time for the outside.

The outside of the cup was easy to shave down. I created a little design feature in the cup for creating a non-slip or better grip with a bump out little more than halfway up. Added a lip ring. Nothing special for the bottom.

After sanding I knew I was going to be putting resin over the piece, to make it watertight. I wiped off the dust with denatured alcohol and started mixing the resin. My mind was thinking about what color I wanted to mix for the inside, while I left the outside clear. I decided on orange, for no reason.

I painted the outside clear and with the remaining resin I added orange color. I turned the lathe down low, to reduce any droplets. There were a few factors working against me though. One issue was the garage was cold and the other was the resin would inevitably roll out the inside. So I spun the chuck off the lathe and took it inside the house to cure standing upright.

The next day I quickly realized the errors of my ways. I had forgotten to use sanding sealer after the denatured alcohol wipe down. I was so fixated on the resin I forgot to seal the wood. The resin had bubbles from air trying to escape the wood and other areas where the resin appeared to be sucked into the wood. Bottom line, the finish was awful.

Luckily it was still on the chuck, so back on the lathe it went. I sanded it back smooth, on the outside, but I believe there was still a layer of resin. I grabbed the Acks Wood Paste and gave it a high-speed rub down. Followed by the Acks polish/restoring paste, which brought the piece to a super shine.

Time to take it off the chuck and I didn't leave myself any room for the parting tool. I had to saw the piece off the chuck. Then I place a homemade sanding disc on the lathe, spun it up to speed and gave the bottom of the cup a good sanding. Finished it with Acks paste and polish.

For my first attempt at turning a cup on the wood lathe, without a liner, I think it turned out great.

This weeks video: 1st Cup


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Candy Dish from Macassar Ebony*

This project was based on grabbing a piece of wood and saying, what can I make with this. The wood I grabbed was Macassar Ebony. It is a very dark wood with even darker streaks. It didn't take long after starting to work with the wood to realize the hardness of the species.

The design was to make a wide rim shallow bowl, from the 2×6x6 piece. This wasn't a huge chunk of wood, but it would end up looking great. I tried to put a nice flowing swell from the base to the top that flared out to a sharp rim. I think I achieved the look I was going for, but it's a very small bowl.

The only real issue I had turning was the temperature. It was 9°F (or -13°C) and my garage is not heated or insulated. It was very cold, to say the least. I have a small space heater, but at these temperatures it struggles to keep up. I think the finish was great, but could have been better in warmer conditions. The finish was so smooth and the wood so dark, the kids thought it was made of plastic.

Here is this weeks video: Candy Dish

Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Failure to Success*

This project was based on grabbing a piece of wood and saying, what can I make with this. I had no idea what the end result would be, nor the beginning. I simply turned it round and went from there. I thought about using this wood before, but felt it was a little punky in the corner through the center. I decided, what the heck, lets give it go.

The Claro Walnut is beautiful, but the punky sap wood is horrible. (At least I think it was the sap wood.) The contrast between the soft and hardwood didn't stay color separated and when it came time to do some sanding, the difference was very noticeable. The project started out to be a bowl, but quickly changed to a tea light holder.

I think it came out alright, all things considered.

Here is this weeks video: Claro Surprise!

Thanks


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Mystery Wood*

This project started off as a mystery. Not only did I have no idea what I would make from this piece of wood, but I have no idea what the species of wood is. I knew it would be hard, based on the weight of the lumber. Also knew it was going to be round.

I started off thinking it would be a simple round noodle bowl. Small thin base, almost a bead. Outer shape of the bowl would be semi circular or basically a half a ball. The inside would match the outside.

After I started, I turned a small lip on the side and decided right then and there this was the new shape of the bowl. I added a large rim or lip to the top, but maintained the idea of having a semi circular inside. No particle reason, other then I thought it might look good.

Overall, I am very happy with the wood colors, the grain structure, the shape of the bowl. Everything seemed to fall into place. I just don't know what wood it is.

This weeks video: Noodle Bowl

Thanks


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

MovingChips said:


> *Mystery Wood*
> 
> This project started off as a mystery. Not only did I have no idea what I would make from this piece of wood, but I have no idea what the species of wood is. I knew it would be hard, based on the weight of the lumber. Also knew it was going to be round.
> 
> ...


Nice Video, I love the Laguna 12/16 but the tool rest is a little wimpy especially if you have the bed extension. I upgraded to this one from Best Wood tools. Got it from Buffalo Woodturning Products.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

*Mushroom Nutcracker*

This project was a suggestion from a friend who saw an imagine somewhere. I thought, yeah I could do that. Then I thought some more, that's actually going to be a challenge. I was determined to make this happen, success or fail.

First I needed to find the right wood, at the right size. I ended up with cherry for the base, maple for the top and padauk for the spindle/threaded crusher.

The cherry base came together quickly and easily. Beautiful wood to work. However the tap for threading the inside was not as easy. I had to take it off the lathe and attach it to the vise to grip it hard enough for threading.

Maple is just as easy to work and gave me no drama turning into shape. The maple top had a bark inclusion on the edge that I think added to the feature of the piece.

Padauk is always a joy to work. It turns well and finishes great. Although this piece of wood will barely ever be seen. The small portion of padauk that will show is stunning.

Video: Mushroom Nutcracker

Thanks for reading


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

MovingChips said:


> *Mushroom Nutcracker*
> 
> This project was a suggestion from a friend who saw an imagine somewhere. I thought, yeah I could do that. Then I thought some more, that's actually going to be a challenge. I was determined to make this happen, success or fail.
> 
> ...


Very cool video, love the nut cracker.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

MovingChips said:


> *Mushroom Nutcracker*
> 
> This project was a suggestion from a friend who saw an imagine somewhere. I thought, yeah I could do that. Then I thought some more, that's actually going to be a challenge. I was determined to make this happen, success or fail.
> 
> ...





> Very cool video, love the nut cracker.
> 
> - Eric


Thank you


----------

